# Baby Mine



## kalyrra

Starting a thread for me and my bump buddies!!! Super excited to be on our journey, girlies! :baby:


----------



## Emmyjean

Lovely! I feel like this is all going SO fast...this morning I was thinking it was an evap, and now I'm in a bump buddy thread.

How COOL is this?? Still cautious though...my first pregnancy, you never know what'll happen...although here's hoping. :)


----------



## kalyrra

Emmyjean said:


> Lovely! I feel like this is all going SO fast...this morning I was thinking it was an evap, and now I'm in a bump buddy thread.
> 
> How COOL is this?? Still cautious though...my first pregnancy, you never know what'll happen...although here's hoping. :)

I know what you mean! I'm only 4 wks 3 days... so until I get past that 12 weeks mark, I'll be nervous as all get out! The first couple days I was completely paranoid. It gets better, I promise!! Especially once the dr.confirms it for you. 

Is this your first?


----------



## Emmyjean

Yep, the first. It's hard to get my mind around (especially since my mind hasn't gotten past the fact that I'm no longer 21, haha).

So many things to think about...I was halfway through a Diet Coke when I took the test. I sat back down and was sipping it, and then thought...wait...should I not be drinking this??


----------



## kalyrra

Emmyjean said:


> Yep, the first. It's hard to get my mind around (especially since my mind hasn't gotten past the fact that I'm no longer 21, haha).
> 
> So many things to think about...I was halfway through a Diet Coke when I took the test. I sat back down and was sipping it, and then thought...wait...should I not be drinking this??

I know what you mean! I can't wait until I get my information from my OB/GYN about what I can and cannot have. Until then, I'm going to be analyzing every little thing that goes in my mouth. I went completely off caffeine. I've read a lot of places that say don't exceed 300 mg, some say 200 mg. All pretty much say no more than 100 per sitting. I decided I can give it up for awhile. I don't want to take that chance, you know? 

And apparently Advil is a no-no. Tylenol only. *sigh* So much to learn! We can do this!


----------



## Emmyjean

So I told the hubby last night...I was really nervous about what he was going to say and how he was going to react. I don't know why - I guess just because we weren't really TRYING, we were just not preventing.

Anyway...his reaction was more than I could have hoped for, and it made me fall for him all over again. He thought I was kidding at first, and then finally he said, "Aren't you happy about this? Because I'm actually really excited...but I'm worried you're not."

I couldn't help but shed a tear. :)

So are you ladies telling people right away, or waiting until like 14 weeks or so? I don't believe in jinxes, but I'm still too nervous to go blurting the news out when stuff could still happen. :(


----------



## Redhead84

Hi!

I was going to do this, and then didn't get round to it!

8 weeks down today, argh! You're right Emmy it does seem to be going rather quickly!

We are waiting until after scans to tell the wider world, but both sets of grandparents know :) I'm actually dying to tell my sister in law as she had a LO about 6 weeks ago and will be really excited about a little cousin very close in age.

My appetite is coming and going at the moment - I was really hungry yesterday afternoon but when it came to dinner later I just didn't want it at all. Strange things these hormones aren't they!!

Has it properly sunk in for you yet? I think I'm just about starting to get my head around it - though got a little freaked out the other night when I had about half an hour of strong cramps that even made my face scrunch up in pain. Dan asked if I wanted to go to A&E, but it went away again and hasn't really come back so trying to relax... I think it might have been trapped wind or something! :haha:

Hope you have a good day ladies!


----------



## kalyrra

Emmy, we're telling our families tomorrow, but I'm keeping it quiet on a grander scale until I'm further along. I'd like to get to at least 12 weeks along or so, but we'll see how long it takes before someone says something. I'm going to tell my family to keep it hush hush... but they all have facebook, and I'm kinda worried someone's going to slip and say something to someone. 

Red - I know what you mean about the appetite... it comes and goes. Yesterday, I felt like I couldn't stop eating in the morning!! This morning... I had a bowl of cereal. Now I have heartburn and I'm a little bit queasy, so food is not in my mind at all. 

I had some cramping about 1 a.m. that woke me up... I wasn't sure if I should be concerned about it or not. It was a bit strong, but about the same as my initial cramps when I first tested. So far, no spotting of any kind though!


----------



## Emmyjean

Haha, so far the only symptoms I've had are sore boobs and fatigue/dizzyness. The appetite thing is coming, I'm sure.

I think cramping is normal, unless it's so bad that it feels like your worst menstrual cramps. I have some constant, mild cramping, which I also think is normal - or at least, I hope so!

I took another test with FMU today - still positive, but still light. I wonder if I should be concerned if I don't see the line coming up darker? Sometimes I think the internet poisons us - every little thing, and we're all up in arms.

I'd just really be disappointed if this was a chemical, you know? :( But I know it can happen, especially if one has never been pregnant before. Don't meant to be negative...just talking it out, talking it out. :)


----------



## kalyrra

Emmyjean said:


> Haha, so far the only symptoms I've had are sore boobs and fatigue/dizzyness. The appetite thing is coming, I'm sure.
> 
> I think cramping is normal, unless it's so bad that it feels like your worst menstrual cramps. I have some constant, mild cramping, which I also think is normal - or at least, I hope so!
> 
> I took another test with FMU today - still positive, but still light. I wonder if I should be concerned if I don't see the line coming up darker? Sometimes I think the internet poisons us - every little thing, and we're all up in arms.
> 
> I'd just really be disappointed if this was a chemical, you know? :( But I know it can happen, especially if one has never been pregnant before. Don't meant to be negative...just talking it out, talking it out. :)

You should see it get darker over the next few days. Sometimes it takes a bit for the HCG to double up, and it depends on the sensitivity of the test as well. Make a dr. appointment to get it confirmed, they may want to do some blood tests for you. 

And yes, you're totally right about the internet!! I've gone from completely happy & excited to absolutely paranoid & concerned, and back again! LOL


----------



## Emmyjean

Thanks...I waited a couple hours (I was up at 4am, I couldn't sleep - wonder why, haha) and took one more...it's darker than the one was with FMU. And then the digital said 'not pregnant', but not too concerned - I've heard digitals aren't that sensitive.

In the end, I'm going to stop peeing on sticks and just go to the doctor...less money that way, too!!

I bought some prenatal vitamins too, and have started taking those. And you know how hard it was to watch my husband drink the wine we bought a few days ago with the idea of splitting it over a salmon dinner?? Geez! ;)

But we should all be really happy. I still can't believe it. What were your reactions when you got your first BFP??


----------



## kalyrra

Haha... my reactions: I was completely flabbergasted. I've been getting BFN's for so long now, the BFP was hard to believe!! I got kinda teary-eyed. Then I was laughing, did a little excited dance. I was so excited I didn't know what to do... I kept running in and out of the bathroom and looking at the test expecting it to suddenly be negative. 

Hubby was watching tv. I came down and stood behind him with the test, then went back upstairs... then back down behind him. I must have done this about 10 times before I finally just showed him. I couldn't decide if I wanted to surprise him, or just tell him. In the end, my impatience won out. :haha: 

I was super excited until the next morning when I realized I couldn't have my caffeine. The next few days were hard with the caffeine withdrawals, especially since I was on midnight shift. But I'm back to being excited about it now. Exceptionally nervous.. but excited. Still miss my coffee though. :cry:


----------



## Redhead84

I went completely white and was shaking like a leaf when I found out! I did a test really to get it out of my system - i was so sure that it was going to be negative like all the ones before.

Dan said that it was like someone was using a really quiet pneumatic drill downstairs I was shaking so much!

I'm not sure on the vitamins thing - I'm taking Folic Acid and Iron but other than that trying, where I can, to eat veg and fruit etc. I see the midwife for my booking appointment on Tuesday so I'll see what she says.

Oh and Emmy - stop taking those tests... seriously, all they'll do is worry you. What will be will be now, relax and enjoy :)


----------



## Redhead84

I just did some exercise and feel loads better for it. Nothing mental (considering I used to row semi pro and lived in the gym), just half an hour quick walking on the treadmill with various degrees of incline added.

Think I'm going to try and keep it up most days... also thinking about finding a pilates class that caters for pregnancy - strength can only help :)

You guys got any plans for that kind of thing?


----------



## Emmyjean

Redhead, I hadn't even thought about it - I actually have no clue what is allowed and what isn't. I'd kinda be afraid at this point that I'd somehow shake it out...HA! But I have my first doc's appointment tomorrow morning - I'm sure I'll get the list of do's and don't's!

Actually, my reaction, in retrospect, was anticlimactic when I first looked at the stick...maybe because I was home alone, and also because I didn't really believe it. I'd freaked myself out so many times reading about evaps, false results if read after a certain elapsed time, etc that I was kind of like...well, I see a line, but who knows what that's about!

It wasn't until I came on here, read the opinions and THEN retested later in the day and got a true positive that I really started to believe (and freak out)!

I've still been very zen about it. I fear the explosion is still pending. ;)


----------



## Redhead84

I'm prone to forgetting stuff so writing it down when I see it...

I've just seen the best little baby grow...

https://www.littlefunkykid.co.uk/ShowDetails.asp?id=199

It'll go nicely with the hoodie I had Dan made for Christmas last year. Long story short he went to prison for 3 months (of a 12 month sentence) in 2007 for Dangerous Driving... I had a University style hoodie done that matches my "Magdalen College" one with a badge embroidered on the left front. Now he can have little baba doing more time than him!!

He'll see the funny side, he's not precious :)


----------



## kalyrra

That's super cute, Red! I like it!

As far as exercise, I've been thinking about getting some pregnancy targeted dvd's... I also have a treadclimber I need to get back on. lol Especially since I've already put 2 lbs on in the last 2 weeks! My job has me sitting at a desk for 12 hrs a day with little to no movement at all. So I do need to find some form of exercise.


----------



## Emmyjean

I might have known they'd have pregnancy-targeted DVDs!! They think of everything. ;)

So here's an odd thought I just had - about a week ago (before I knew I was preggo - I had taken a test, and it was negative, so I must have ovulated later than I thought), I was thinking that this was the latest my period has been since we stopped using BC EXCEPT for one time last August, when it didn't come until about day 45. Usually I'm like clockwork between 29-34 days.

To the point - I never considered it at the time, but what if this ISN'T my first pregnancy? What if that was actually a miscarriage?

Just the odd thoughts that pop into your head once the TTC pressure is let up a little. :)


----------



## kalyrra

Sharing the news with the family today! I can't wait!!! My mom is a quilter... so I bought some baby material and wrapped it up with a pacifier and little Michigan State onesies (parents are huge MSU fans). I think she'll pick up on it! lol 

Sooo excited! :happydance:


----------



## Emmyjean

Good luck kalyrra! I'm sure there will be tears all around! Are you only telling your immediate family, your parents, etc?

I told my mom and dad, and then also my sister today. My brothers will have to hear it through the grapevine. My mom cried, then sent me a list of names she likes, lol! It is a very happy thing.

I had my doc's appointment today to confirm - the doc's pee test was a very faint positive, so she took blood and said it would be back Monday to confirm. She DID say it looked positive to her, and at this point she's going to say CONGRATS! She said I'm six weeks and due January 8th...I think I conceived later than they think because I took a test when my period was a week late and it was negative - then again, even NOW I'm getting faint positives, so who knows. She said some patients never even get a positive on their urine test, so it's not uncommon.

So exciting!!


----------



## Redhead84

So glad your mum is so happy Emmy!

Kal, how did it go? Can't wait to hear what your mum said! 

As for me, me and Dan are sat in waiting for the police to come around and take statements over yet more intimidating and harassing behaviour directed at us :(

Dan is pretty angry... It's now causing arguments between him and his sister... I'm watching rubbish tv and trying to stay relaxed for me and baby's sake.

Have great Sunday's girls :)


----------



## kalyrra

Emmy - they calculate your weeks by your last period day, instead of by conception. That's where the 6 wks came from I'm guessing. So happy that your family is excited!

Red - so sorry you're still dealing with all that crap! How stressful!

Well, the family was excited! My mom opened the gift, and when she saw the baby material she smiled for a second, then you could see the light bulb turn on! Her mouth dropped open, and she asked me if I was trying to tell her something. I nodded, and she started crying and smiling and ran across the yard to hug me. The rest of the family caught on at that point. It was great, and I got it all on video! Maybe I'll put it on youtube. 

My grandpa says it'll be a boy. I kind of hope so, although I'll be delighted with either.


----------



## Redhead84

I'd love to see it Kal!!

I have a feeling that I'm going to have a boy... No idea why, I just think that we are. 

How you feeling today? Xx


----------



## kalyrra

Not feeling too bad. A little sinus drainage, and my nips get sore. No morning sickness to speak of. Mild nausea if I don't eat when I'm hungry. Which isn't often. I've already put on 3 or 4 lbs in the last 2 weeks.:dohh:
I am really tired a lot though. 

How are you guys feeling?


----------



## Redhead84

I still haven't put on any weight, still retching quite a lot, particularly when hungry... But getting full really easily when I do want to eat loads as I'm sure my stomach has shrunk with me losing my appetite for a while.

Got my booking appointment tomorrow morning, not looking forward to it - family has a history if high blood pressure and mine isn't likely to be great with the all the stressful rubbish going on at the moment. I also get something of White coat syndrome which doesn't help.

Scared witless of having my bloods done, Dan is under strict instructions to hold my hand! 

Also getting a few cramps here and there now.. Hoping it's just things stretching, makes me feel a little queasy though... Heaven knows how I'll manage labour at this rate!! 

Xx


----------



## Emmyjean

Kal, that's great that you got it on video! What a wonderful thing to have...you can show your little one, later on. :)

Red, that's so irritating...try and keep your stress levels down. I also enjoy watching crap TV when stressed - it always reminds me that things could be worse - I could be one of the people ON the show. ;)

I haven't had any morning sickness at all yet, Kal - just sore boobs and fatigue. The soreness actually went away for a few hours yesterday and it freaked me out, but then they came back (whoopee). I then decided not to worry about every little thing!

I have no feeling about what I'm going to have - like you said, Kal, I'd be delighted with either gender, but my preference leans just SLIGHTLY toward a little girl. :) I get my blood test results back today - I know it'll be positive, but I'm excited to get things going with the OB/GYN!


----------



## Redhead84

Been for my booking, they didn't do any blood tests, yay! They'll do then at the same time as my scan, 12th June, not too far! 

Felt a bit I'll throughout appointment, plus I'm a worrier by nature... Midwife said that by the way I look and was acting she thinks I'm "very pregnant" :haha:

Starting to seem more real now and it's freaking me out a little.

You ladies well?


----------



## kalyrra

Red - glad you get to wait a little while longer for the blood tests! My first OB/GYN appointment is June 12th as well. But mine is just my 8 wk appointment, I'll probably have to wait a little longer for a scan. 

Emmy - my symptoms come and go too, don't be concerned! in fact, enjoy it when you feel normal for a few hours :haha: 


I was absolutely zapped of energy yesterday. I slept in until 9 a.m., took a shower and met a friend for lunch. Then I visited with my mom and grandma for a couple hrs. By the time I got home, I was feeling a bit light-headed and I ended up taking a 2 hour nap! 

Today, I'm going back to night shift, so I'll get to take a nap before work. Other than extreme fatigue and the sore boobs I'm still feeling okay. My veins are starting to stand out like a road map on my chest and I have what I call "porn star nipples" they've grown quite a bit! 

I do have a bit of sinus drainage down the back of my throat but nothing major yet. 

This week is going to be really stressful. I have to re-certify for my job on Friday morning. It's a lot of work, studying and panicking. lol I hope I do okay. If I fail, they drop me in pay and give me 4 weeks to study some more then I have to do it again. If I fail a 2nd time, I lose my job. 
I don't think I'll fail, but it's stressful when they have those kinds of repurcussions hanging over your head! After that's over, I have a few graduations to attend, and a wedding to play piano for. So I'm hoping it'll make the time until my first OB/GYN appointment fly by!!


----------



## Emmyjean

Good luck with all that Kalyrra! I'm sure you'll do fine, so don't get yourself all worked up...what do you do for a living, may I ask?

I'm in advertising...been with my company for 7 years. It's probably too early to start thinking about what to do with your job after baby comes (I figure let's get to week 12 first, haha), but I must admit it has crossed my mind.

Are you guys planning on being working moms? Or will your finances hold up if you stay at home with baby for the first couple years? We'd probably be able to get by...but in this economy, it still seems silly to walk away from a steady salary, you know? And God knows if we'd be able to save anything...probably not. :wacko:


----------



## Redhead84

I will have a while off, maybe 6 months, but will then go back. My salary is over double Dan's, and the potential if I make partner is huge. 

There is even a possibility that at some point Dan may be the one to stay home with the kids, though more likely if we have another.


----------



## Emmyjean

So I just went for my first prenatal checkup, and I have to say I'm not anywhere near peace of mind here. :( I had to give a urine sample, and he said that the urine test came back positive but even so, it took a long time for it to appear and it was faint (again - same thing that happened with my general practitioner).

So he said they were going to draw blood and see where my HCG levels were...he said that he'd have the results on Friday, but he doesn't know that I'm as far along as they originally predicted, and wants to do an ultrasound, but there's no point unless my HCG is over 2,000.

When I got home I took my last FRER (I couldn't help it) and I got a nice, strong, dark line. What the heck? I know that if you have low/slow rising HCG levels, it could indicate miscarriage.

Shouldn't the urine test have come back as easily positive by now? Even if it wasn't a very sensitive one? My doc said some people never get a positive urine test, but...still. I'm worried. Why can't I ever be the one with the normal checkup? :nope:

Sorry. Just stressing out a bit. :(


----------



## kalyrra

I work at a chemical plant as a Process Control Operator. (think the computer people in that large room at NASA)

If I could work straight Monday through Friday day shift, I'd stay a working mom. Unfortunately, I work swing shift (the only available option for my position). I work 12 hr shifts, not 8 hrs. My normal schedule is 2 weeks on day shift, then 2 weeks on night shift, then repeat. But sometimes, I get flipped around and end up working both within a 2 week period. I also work weekends when the schedule calls for it. 

My husband works the same shift as I do, so.. it makes it a little difficult for finding a sitter, etc... We both make fairly good pay, so it wouldn't be a big deal if I had to take a paycut to find a dayjob. But I'd prefer to stay within my company! 

I have to start thinking about this now, because job moves within my company take time and special training, etc... and the job has to be posted, I have to apply and interview, etc... It's a long process. 


So, I think it's mostly water retention thanks to little peanut, but I've put on 4 lbs in the last 2 weeks since I found out I was pregnant. It seems to have steadied off in the last couple days, but for awhile I was starting to panic! :dohh: I just got done losing weight... dropped 70 lbs in the last couple years, and finally reach my goal, then I get preggers :haha:
So I'm a little paranoid about gaining a lot of weight back.


----------



## Momma2bee93

Just thought i'd post my recent problems and congrat you all.. I am 2 weeks late.. would be 6w 1d if i am.. i got 2 EXTREMELY faint FRER and a clearly but faint life bran a week and a half for frer and a week for life brand.. then i got a negative blood test two weeks ago.. keep getting negative urine but going for another blood test tomorrow.. will know by monday.. if its negative im requestion an ultrasound through my dr on the 31 when i see her.. I KNOW in my heart i am pregnant..


----------



## kalyrra

I don't know if it's because I was over-tired this morning (probably) but I was really nauseous when I got up. I only slept a few hours, so that probably didn't help. 

Emmy - don't worry about the faint lines! Just hang in there and take care of yourself and try not to stress. =) I know, easier said than done. 

Red, how are you doing?


----------



## Emmyjean

Well...I might be the one bowing out of this thread soon. :(

Got my blood test results back this morning - HCG is only at 250ish, and progesterone is low - 7.5 only. He said that either I conceived about two weeks later than they thought (in which case, the HCG number would be normal) based on my LMP, or else I'm on my way to a miscarriage.

He put me on progesterone suppliments, but I just don't have much hope that this is going to work out for me. I went straight to Walgreens and got the pills, though...might as well do everything possible.

All this, and now I have to sit and work and pretend I care about it, when all I want to do is burst into tears. :cry:


----------



## kalyrra

Emmyjean said:


> Well...I might be the one bowing out of this thread soon. :(
> 
> Got my blood test results back this morning - HCG is only at 250ish, and progesterone is low - 7.5 only. He said that either I conceived about two weeks later than they thought (in which case, the HCG number would be normal) based on my LMP, or else I'm on my way to a miscarriage.
> 
> He put me on progesterone suppliments, but I just don't have much hope that this is going to work out for me. I went straight to Walgreens and got the pills, though...might as well do everything possible.
> 
> All this, and now I have to sit and work and pretend I care about it, when all I want to do is burst into tears. :cry:

Awww, Emmy! I'll keep my finger crossed for you. Lots of prayers going your way right now! :hugs:


----------



## Emmyjean

Thanks Kal. :thumbup:


----------



## Redhead84

Also keeping my fingers crossed Emmy!!!


I'm ok thanks Kal - lovely weather here in the UK at the moment so Dan and I have been getting out and about in the Lake District - walking through rivers etc and enjoying the sunshine (getting my Vit D!) 

Still feeling quite sick in the mornings, but managed to suppress it this morning as Dan went to get me some biscuits :)

9 weeks and counting here - starting to feel a bit more bloated and bigger.. I can't suck my tummy in anymore!!! :haha: , and Dan was poking my stomach this morning saying it seems harder... all the fun of the fair!!

You well Kal?


----------



## Emmyjean

Thanks ladies. I guess the old adage applies - "Hope for the best, but prepare for the worst".

I guess it's not unheard of that I conceived two weeks later than I thought...it's not like my cycles are clockwork or anything, and implantation can also take awhile. Like I said...IF I'm around two weeks behind, then my levels are in the normal range.

That said...IF I lose it...then I guess everything happens for a reason, and it's best I make peace with the idea. I'll let you know on Tuesday...either way. :thumbup:


----------



## kalyrra

Well, we're hoping for the best, Emmy!

Red, I'm doing okay. I've been nauseous on and off all day today. But I think it's because I didn't sleep much last night. At least, I hope. If I'm getting morning sickness, it might be a long first tri! I'm extremely tired all the time as well. Thankfully, the heartburn seems to have mostly disappeared. The boobs are sore though. 

DH wants to start telling people... I'm just close to 6 weeks. I feel like it's a little early, but I understand he's excited and wants to share it around. I do too... but I wonder if maybe we shouldn't wait until after my first OB/GYN appointment...


----------



## Redhead84

We haven't told anyone but parents yet and it will stay that way until after our 12 week scan, 17 days away now.. Seems like forever! 

Emmy, great attitude to be taking.. Remember there isn't much you can do at this point, and, should the worst come to the worst, the positive is that you can get pregnant, that's my OH's mantra still for us :)

Hoping it sticks sticks sticks!!!


----------



## Redhead84

Other update I forgot to mention - Dan told me that I am definitely starting to look a little bigger around my middle - nice!

It's an odd position us women put ourselves in isn't it? We spend many years of our lives waiting and wanting a child, and as soon as we get pregnant we complain that we're getting fatter - even though the thing that's making us fatter is the thing we've always wanted!!! how men cope with us sometimes I don't know!!! :haha:


----------



## kalyrra

I think I'm definitely starting to get the morning sickness. Second day in a row I've been a little nauseated throughout the day. And my boobs are bigger. *sigh* They're already big enough on their own, they don't need the extra help! :haha: I also noticed I seem to be constantly filing down my fingernails. Probably from the prenatal vitamins. 

Time seems to be dragging. I want to get my first OB/GYN appointment out of the way! 2 more weeks... 

Red - I know what you mean! Couldn't wait to get pregnant, and now I'm paranoid about weight gain. :haha: Can't be satisfied, can we?


----------



## Emmyjean

It's funny about diet, weight and pregnancy - I haven't really thought much about the weight gain. I HAVE thought, however, that this might be a nice forced detox - a chance to come off alcohol, caffeine and really watch what you put in your mouth. Funny how you treat your own body much better when you're sharing it with someone you care about more, isn't it? :)

Trying to keep my hopes up, and in so doing - I don't know if it's the progesterone (although I'm on a really low dosage) or what - but my pregnancy symptoms have gotten decidedly worse in the past 24 hours. My boobs are KILLING me (I hugged my friend goodbye as he was leaving our house and almost screamed), and I'm starting to get a bit nauseous too.

IF - and I mean, IF - this is going to work out, then Kal, I'd be RIGHT where you are, actually. :) 5 weeks and a few days. We shall see!


----------



## kalyrra

Emmy, waiting anxiously to hear what you found out at the doctor today! 
I'm sure the progesterone probably amplified your symptoms. I really hope everything is well! 

Time feels like it's crawling here. I'm trying to just focus on enjoying being kid-free while I can! Because once peanut is here, it's 18 years minimum. So far, haven't had worse nausea which I'm grateful for. 
I am having some problems with constipation. I'm trying to eat more fiber to help, but I don't know what I can safely take to help. I'll have to do some research. 

How are things with you, Red? How's all the drama stuff going? Hope it's calmed down!


----------



## Redhead84

Oh nothing else has happened, though the police are dragging their heels and not dealing with it as seriously as their own practice guidelines say... If we hear nothing in the next couple of days we're going to go down to the station, make statements and force their hand.

On baby stuff, I've been struggling with the heat here over the last few days - we don't have AC as standard as it's never really warm enough - but it's been hot recently, making things uncomfortable when I'm radiating heat anyway!! Last 2 nights I've had to sleep separately from Dan as I just couldn't get to sleep.

Still retching a lot, also now needing the loo more, though I think I may have been slightly dehydrated so drinking more might explain it.

Top button of jeans also tight now when sitting in same place for long periods...

Glad you're well Kal, can't help much with the constipation issue.. Prune juice is supposed to help - I'm getting it a bit too but it's not uncomfortable at the moment so I'm just living with it... In fact it's when my body decides to get rid of food that is the awful bit - had to get Dan to speed through town the other day as I badly needed to get to the toilet. Nice huh?! Lol!!!


----------



## kalyrra

Hey ladies,

How are we doing? Emmy, still waiting to hear how you're doing? 

Red - sorry you're retching a lot. I've had almost non-stop nausea, but it never gets to the point of that... I can't decide if I wish it would so it would go away, or if it'll stay like this so I'm not retching. :dohh:

Newest wonderful pregnancy thing - breaking out horribly!! Not like the little pimples, but like the deep painful red zits, in my hairline on my scalp and all over my back/shoulder area. I don't know if it's from the hormones, or if it's from the pre-natals. 

Well, we're not keeping it a secret anymore thanks to some family members spilling the beans. I didn't want to tell until between 9 and 12 weeks, but I guess it is what it is.


----------



## Redhead84

interesting you talk of breaking out - I've just started to break out a little on my chin today - I'm hoping it won't be too bad. I didn't get spots too badly when I was a teenager so I'm hoping I won't get it too badly this time. Still having quite bad nausea, it took me very much by surprise yesterday afternoon when I went to make some food - had to run to the bathroom to throw up! Yuk!

We told my sister in law the other day - we were visiting my parents for my Dad's birthday and although I was hoping to avoid them, my brother and sister and law came over. I was feeling incredibly awkward so after speaking to Dan, I mentioned it - my sister in law said "I figured as much.. off your food, crying, not feeling well... generally looking pale"!!!!
Starting to get a little anxious about next Tuesday, excited but apprehensive - and of course terrified of blood tests!

On the saga of harassment etc - the Police really are useless, or incompetent, or corrupt. They have admitted that an offence has taken place, they have spoken to the person who has done it, who has also admitted it, but they won't prosecute... it's such a long story but the whole thing stinks - added to that the next morning we wake up to find our cars deliberately scraped - this time though there are witnesses who came forward who saw it happen.. it has been logged as criminal damage and we are waiting to hear more.

On a brighter note, we saw a nice pram the other day.. and have another boys name to add to the shortlist (now standing at two!!!!) - Cameron. Thoughts?

Hope you are well and not feeling too ill!


----------



## Emmyjean

Well, they said blighted ovum and impending miscarriage last week...

...and I JUST got back from my follow up ultrasound where I came away with my first baby pictures. :) Turns out I'm about three weeks behind! Just a little over six weeks, which is where they THOUGHT I was three weeks ago.

I even saw a heartbeat, and the doctor said it looks great. Strong.

WOW!


----------



## kalyrra

Emmyjean said:


> Well, they said blighted ovum and impending miscarriage last week...
> 
> ...and I JUST got back from my follow up ultrasound where I came away with my first baby pictures. :) Turns out I'm about three weeks behind! Just a little over six weeks, which is where they THOUGHT I was three weeks ago.
> 
> I even saw a heartbeat, and the doctor said it looks great. Strong.
> 
> WOW!

So glad to hear everything sounds like it's turning out okay!! You were in my thoughts and prayers. Hope everything is going well! Feeling okay still?


----------



## kalyrra

Red - sorry that this drama stuff just can't go away. How frustrating!! I hope you don't break out as bad as I have, it's very annoying! 

I haven't had to throw up yet, but the nausea is non-stop. Sometimes I almost wish I'd throw up just to feel better. Looking forward to my first OB/GYN appointment on Tuesday though!


----------



## Emmyjean

Hang in there Kal...it's truly annoying. Funny, before this miscarriage scare, I thought I was like 7 weeks along with not the slightest twinge of nausea and felt lucky. Now that my bubs is actually where I thought he was then...oh yeah. The queasy is here. Not so bad that I've had to throw up either, but bad enough that I don't feel like eating.

Anyone else totally exhausted as well? I swear, I catch waves of fatigue throughout the day at work and it takes everything in me to concentrate on what I'm doing (and not let my eyelids slide shut).


----------



## Redhead84

Emmy - I keep meaning to say congrats to you but kept forgetting.. I hoped it would all be ok.. Yay!

My bug bear of the day - why do people on here insist on calling tla 20 week scan a "gender scan"... That's not it's purpose.. It's an anomaly scan that looks to see if baby is ok, it is not there to satisfy people's impatience. Rant over.

In other news, I'm starting to feel a little fatter, even though I'm continuing to lose weight. My stomach feels hard and rounded.. Not long until Tuesday!!

Hope you ladies are well x


----------



## kalyrra

There's a lot of things here that bug me. lol I could go on a nice long rant, but I won't. :haha:

Red, losing weight eh? From the morning sickness? Hang in there! How far along are you now, I've lost track. 

I'm hoping I don't gain too much. I gained about 3 or 4 lbs in the first week or so after my period was due (definitely bloated!), then it stopped, and I haven't gained since. I'm just hoping I don't go beserk and blimp out like a hippo!!

Emmy - yes, exhausted a lot here as well! Seems like it takes me 3 days to complete one day's worth of chores. And the more tired you are, the worse the nausea is. Go figure. 

I feel like I have sinus drainage constantly at the back of my throat/nose area... high enough to where I can't swallow it, so it's stuck. It's so annoying, makes me feel like I'm getting a cold. I don't know if it's pregnancy related or not, although it seems to be sticking around for the last 2 weeks or so. Either of you have similar?


----------



## Redhead84

I'm somewhere between 11 weeks and 11 and a half, will find out on Tuesday :)

It's more my general lack of appetite rather than sickness - however having no appetite and being hungry makes me feel sick so it's a horrible vicious cycle!!

I've hopefully got through ny exhausted phase, which only lasted for about a week.. I'm still feeling a general lack of energy though.

2 days to go until my first ever scan!! :)


----------



## Emmyjean

Kal, I'm pretty sure I've read that sinus issues and cold-like symptoms are definitely tied to the raging hormone situation. :) Hang in there!

Red, I think people just focus on what they can get excited about...but I agree with you. There are alot of things on this board that cause me to scratch my head sometimes!

That's so exciting though that you've almost made it to the 2nd tri!! You're blazing trails for me and Kal over here. ;)


----------



## kalyrra

Hey ladies, how we doin? 

Tomorrow is my first ob/gyn appointment, I'm nervous and excited at the same time. Although I know it's going to be all forms, paperwork and general stuff like that. I don't even think my ob/gyn will be meeting with me, I believe it's a nurse assistant who takes care of the first meeting. 

My husband ended up with a sinus infection, so I've been attemptin to stay away from him as much as possible! Especially since his usually bloom into strep throat. NOT what I need right now! Poor guy. 

Red, super excited for your first scan!!! You'll have to post it when you can! :happydance:

I'm hoping to hit the sack early tonight, and get some sleep. The more tired I am, the worse the nausea is. 

Emmy - raging hormones... I like it! :haha: I'm hoping that's the reason, and not because I might be catching a bug. Still super happy that everything seems to be okay with your little bean! Sent up a lotta prayers for ya :hugs:


----------



## Redhead84

Well today's the day... Nervous as hell, but haven't had anything worrying happen since I found out so am hopeful.

I always presumed pregnancy would be a joyous, exiciting time- all I have found so far that it is nervewracking and more than a little scary.

Scan at 2:50, Dan has just asked me what my stress level is.. Not good is the answer!! Mind you, at least it's better than his gem yesterday.. "you'll look like a big spacehopper soon, I like spacehoppers" bless him!!


----------



## Emmyjean

Good luck Red!! Make sure you come back and give us the scoop later! I'm sure all will be well - you've had all the right symptoms and no problems (except for the problems you're supposed to have - retching all the time, dead tired, etc...you know, the 'happy' problems). ;)

Kal, thanks so much - you and Red (and everyone here but you guys especially) were so great. I have ONE more scan tomorrow...I think the doctor just wants to be sure he dated me correctly, and considering the shocking twist last week, wants to confirm the diagnosis of 'all well'. But I'm not nervous about this one...my symptoms have only been worsening, and I somehow just feel peaceful about this one. Still..fingers crossed, of course!

Good luck with your appointment tomorrow too, Kal - report back! :)


----------



## Redhead84

So after winding myself up something rotten all is fine... Baby measuring 11+1 at the moment, little legs up in the air, curling up and heart beating away, so relieved!! Hasn't tried to scan picture yet but will try tomorrow :)

Bloods were a different story, midwife found vein first time but blood was very very slow coming out, and she doesnt think that she got enough - she decided to come out in the end as it was starting to hurt me quite a lot.

I survived though, and am one very relieved mum to be :)

Thinking good thoughts for your scan Emmy, you've got a liitle fighter in there I'm sire it'll be fine!

Kal, hope appointment went ok.. Details please!!


----------



## kalyrra

Appointment went well, it was all just informational kind of stuff like medical records, family history, etc... I expected that. I'm scheduled for my first ultrasound next Friday! Yay! I was supposed to get it this Thursday, but both hubby and I have to work. Oh well. 

Looking forward to seeing your scan, Red! Sucks about the blood drawing. She gave me some paperwork to go get my blood drawn before my next appointment, and I'm not looking forward to it. I have NEVER had a problem with it, ever, until the last time I went. I fasted too long, and ended up almost passing out/throwing up. Very unusual, but makes me nervous now! 

Emmy - I'm glad you're feeling more peaceful about it! Looking forward to hearing that "all is well" again after your appointment!


----------



## Emmyjean

Kal, how exciting about your first scan! Here's to seeing the little flicker! I have never gotten faint during a blood draw, but I would definitely eat something hearty before you go and drink some OJ or something. That first blood draw is a doozy - they took about six tubes from me. Not to scare you...just to prepare you! Knowledge is power! :)

Red, sounds like an all around success! Congrats, and can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## Redhead84

I'll put it up tomorrow - and you must have amazing veins Emmy as they got 3 half full tubes from me.. not enough!! :(

Today's taken quite a lot out of me in emotional energy... bed time with a book for me.

Sleep well tonight ladies, good luck for tomorrow Emmy, I'll be thinking of you! x


----------



## Redhead84

As promised, little baby me and Dan... although it is bugging me that they spelt my name wrong.. grrrr.

It's all still sinking in today - we made it public last night, and that's a relief in itself :)

Good luck today Emmy - will be waiting with bated breath!!!
 



Attached Files:







Baby Lizzie and Dan.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## kalyrra

Awwwwwwwwww, how precious, Red!! How exciting!! Now I can't wait until mine! :haha: 

Are you guys going to find out what gender you're having, or will you make it a surprise?


----------



## Redhead84

Thanks :)

We're going to keep it as a surprise - it's going to be one or the other!

Do you guys want to know?


----------



## kalyrra

We want to know! It'll make planning a lot easier. Honestly, I'm kind of hoping for a boy first. Although I'll be perfectly delighted with a girl! ;) It also makes baby showers easier for everyone. I went to one recently that they didn't share the gender, and it made shopping difficult, since most baby stuff is gender themed. 

But it's a different choice for everyone! Kind of fun to make it be a surprise. =)


----------



## Emmyjean

Well, all went swimmingly at the scan today! Baby's heartbeat and size are just where they should be - I'm right between seven and eight weeks. So far, so good for my little comeback kid!

We're going to find out what we're having...my mom wants us to keep it a surprise, but my hubby wants to know ahead of time, so I guess he overrules her. ;) I would have been okay either way...but I don't know if, when the ultrasound tech asked me if I wanted to know, I would have been able to resist!


----------



## kalyrra

Emmyjean said:


> We're going to find out what we're having...my mom wants us to keep it a surprise, but my hubby wants to know ahead of time, so I guess he overrules her. ;) I would have been okay either way...but I don't know if, when the ultrasound tech asked me if I wanted to know, I would have been able to resist!

Well, you guys can find out what you're having, and just keep it a secret between the two of you! You don't have to tell mom. :flower:


----------



## Redhead84

We totally understand the idea of wanting to be organised, we just don't think it's a trade off that's worth it - we're both going to go through a lot over the next 6 months, and we'd like it to be part of the reward :)

Today's issue - can't stop crying... for no reason... about nothing at all. Everything is setting me off - still got no appetite and it's getting immensely frustrating, and all round feeling a little low and rubbish today :(

I'm sure it'll turn around - want to head back to bed and get rid of today but have to go and get my mother a birthday present (at the same time as Dan skulks off elsewhere to buy mine!)

Have lovely days ladies :)


----------



## kalyrra

How's everyone feeling today? I'm feeling pretty good so far, but I got more sleep last night. =) Looking forward to my scan on Friday, hoping the week goes by fast!

I'm starting to get a little thicker around the middle. Nothing major, but enough for my clothes to be snug. I know it's probably mostly bloat... but I'm kind of excited about getting a bump. (remind me I said that when I'm 8 months gone, and knocking into everything :haha:)


----------



## Emmyjean

Haha Kal! I know what you mean...if this makes any sense, I feel about 5 lbs lighter than I was two weeks ago, but the scale says it's not so. Still...I'm sure that's short-lived.

I was my mom's first, and she had me in August...she said to feel VERY lucky that I'm not going to be huge when it's really hot outside. I never thought about that...but she's right. It'll be WAY easier to be at our largest and most uncomfortable in December/January than it would be in July/August. :)

I actually feel great today...the morning sickness has been less constant for some reason. I was fine day before yesterday, then yesterday it was back, and this morning I feel fine (for now). I know this causes alot of first trimesterers to worry...but I'm enjoying it. It's nice not to wake up with a roiling stomach!! Hoping it lasts so I can enjoy burgers with my Dad for Father's Day later!

Anyone getting their hubby a card too? ;)


----------



## Redhead84

Hi ladies, sounds like you are both well which is great :)

I've been away for my birthday.. Nice to spend some tine with the family.

Returned homethis afternoon and I really have heard it all now - you know we've been having issues with some people where we live... Well apparently now Dan's ex (the duplicitous liar), is going round telling everyone and crying to everyone that her wedding day has been ruined, and her thunder has been stolen by us announcing our pregnancy.. That we just can't leave her alone and it's all terrible and we're such horrible people...


Now.. Ignoring the fact that we had no idea that they had even set a date for their wedding until this afternoon, what the hell have the two things got in common?!?!?!?! I really am at a loss - is it such a stretch for her tiny brain to work out that 2 people who love each other might want to start a family and that when that happens is not always by design... And anyway, why should it matter?

As I understand it she has some fertility issues, for which I have a limited amount of sympathy, however that's not our fault - we're happy and even if we didn't say anything now, it's not like I could hide it forever is it?!

I really don't understand her... If she was truly happy surely she wouldn't care. I actually hope she has a really great day and is very happy - as much as she's made my life a misery it's an important day for any woman - it strikes me she's trying to find excuses to make herself unhappy...

Rant over.

Back to pregnancy related stuff.... I literally threw up in the car today.. At the start of our journey home - nowhere to change so I was a bit uncomfortable :( luckily it was mainly watery stuff.. The joys of having babies eh?!?!


----------



## Emmyjean

What the heck?? So let me get this straight - you two should have consulted with her on what an appropriate time would be to announce that you're expecting? There's a reason people break UP...so they don't HAVE to consult each other on these big life decisions anymore.

I really don't get it. What you say is absolutely correct...her wedding day belongs to her, and your baby belongs to you. It's not like you announced that you were expecting a baby with her fiance or something. One should have nothing to do with the other. How silly.

I would advise you to ignore such rants...easier said than done, I know, but honestly, it sounds like she just 1) craves attention, and 2) wants to make sure that any happy news you could possibly announce/share will be tainted with guilt or some such other negative emotion. Don't give her the satisfaction!!

And I'm sorry you threw up in the car. LOL!


----------



## Redhead84

I know it's utterly ridiculous - knowing her we probably should have consulted her before we even attempted to get pregnant, lest we offend her sensibilities!

I find it incredible that someone apparently so happy with her life can seemingly be so obsessed with what her ex is doing. 

Anyway, I had on and off sickness for ages - I still do really, but it's much more infrequent now. Good news I've also got my appetite back.. bad news for my waistline probably though!!

Bed time now after a long weekend, sweet dreams ladies :)


----------



## kalyrra

Red - Wow, I'm sorry she is being such a pain the backside! It sounds like she's still hanging on to Dan in a bitter way. She needs to let go, and enjoy her life with her new partner instead of clinging on to her old one. You do know, of course, that when you have little one and name him/her, she's going to claim that was HER name she had picked out and you ruined it for her, right? LOL :haha:

Emmy - sounds like you're doing good too! I'm so happy for that! 

I know it's early, but have you guys discussed any possible names yet? We did, because there wasn't really anything else to talk about while we were waiting for our first appointment. lol I think we have names picked out for both genders now, but we have plenty of time to decide. lol

My nausea isn't as consistent as it normally is. I still haven't thrown up at all although sometimes I wish I would, so I'd feel better afterwards. I feel like I've gained about 15 lbs, even though in the last 9 weeks, I've only gained about 4 or 5. And that was all within the first 2 weeks, I've maintained since then!

We're going on vacation this next week, camping. I have to check with my OB @ my appointment on Friday about acceptable bugspray and sunblocks. And activities.


----------



## Emmyjean

Kal, you're so right about the name thing and Red's stalker, ha. Sometimes there's nothing you can do - people are going to be as insane as they wanna be.

We have thought of names...after my experience with the misdiagnosis (or whatever you want to call it - I don't blame the doctor, but I guess that's what it was), I've been so reluctant still to do anything that will get me too attached in case something else happens. But it's really hard NOT to think of all this stuff!! :blush:

I figure once I cross into the second tri, after about 14 weeks, we'll really hunker down and start getting serious about just who this little one is going to be! By then I should finally start to relax, ha!


----------



## Emmyjean

I hate to post again when I was the LAST one that posted in the thread, but just a little update...just had another appointment, tadpole looks great! Normal heartbeat is between 120-180 he said, and this LO is right at 164. So far so GREAT! :)


----------



## Momma2bee93

Looks like I may be joining you girls!!
 



Attached Files:







positive.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## kalyrra

Yay, Emmy! Glad all is still going well! 

I'm excited about my first scan tomorrow! I hope I get to hear peanut's heart beat and see a nice picture! Still, part of me is nervous. I've seen too many stories of mmc's on this board, so I'm a little scared.


----------



## Redhead84

kalyrra said:


> Yay, Emmy! Glad all is still going well!
> 
> I'm excited about my first scan tomorrow! I hope I get to hear peanut's heart beat and see a nice picture! Still, part of me is nervous. I've seen too many stories of mmc's on this board, so I'm a little scared.

I got so scared I ended up crying my eyes out going into the ultrasound room - the sonographer was very reassuring and kind. She had a look on her screen, that I couldn't see, and turned to me saying that everything looked fine - then switched on the screen for Dan and I to look.

It's pretty overwhelming once you know it's all ok :)


I've been feeling much better over the past couple of days - sickness has gone (barring the odd retch) and energy slowly coming back. Bloating has also gone down... tummy feels quite a lot softer than it has over the past couple of weeks, nice in one way - scary in another. I have been finding though that towards the end of the day I can't pull my stomach in and it sticks out a bit, it's annoying that I feel fat but it's only going to get bigger for a while so we might as well get used to it!!!


In other news, Dan is going to speak to his ex tonight... I'm staying away from it... he's very upset and more than a little angry about the whole thing, and is going to attempt to reason with her - I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Emmyjean

I'm only 9 weeks and I've probably had more scans than most women get through the entire pregnancy...and I doubt it makes it any easier. Every time, there's that little question of...will it be okay? It's actually something I didn't expect or consider, when TTC...I figured the positive test would be the battle won. HA! How naive, huh?

Red, hope all goes well...maybe confronting her head-on is what will finally snap her out of it. I can't believe her fiance hasn't said something to her...if my husband was that fixated on an ex, I'd have to wonder...


----------



## kalyrra

Well, had the u/s, and everything looks good so far. On target for a Jan 21st baby! Got to hear the heartbeat and see the little peanut moving around. So cute!


----------



## Emmyjean

kalyrra said:


> Well, had the u/s, and everything looks good so far. On target for a Jan 21st baby! Got to hear the heartbeat and see the little peanut moving around. So cute!

That's GREAT Kal!! You're exactly a week before me...it'll come so fast. I can't wait for the holidays this year. :) Congrats!!

Hey, anyone have pets they're going to have to be dealing with whilst preparing for new baby? I have two dogs...I think probably the way we're going to go is to get a trainer to work with us a bit on their manners. They're good dogs in general, but I'd like them to be a little calmer/more submissive before there's a teeny baby in the mix...


----------



## kalyrra

We have 3 cats. :wacko: No litter cleaning for me! lol

I'm a little concerned about them, since they don't get along. We have to keep 1 separated from the other 2. I guess we'll cross that bridge when we come to it... 

Here's my u/s! 

https://i1194.photobucket.com/albums/aa379/ryodanslass/DSC_0558.jpg


----------



## Redhead84

That is so cute Kal!!!

We don't have any pets at the moment - I don't like cats (but would consider a Maine Coon as I think they're just hilarious!) and we don't have the time to give to a dog currently... though if both me and Dan get our ways then we'll end up with a family of HUGE pets... he wants a Pyrenean Mountain dog to go with the Maine Coon!)


In other news... Dan went to talk to the ex. He came back saying it was illuminating to say the least. In very basic terms she is regretting giving up on her "Plan A" too easily - that is.. when they split up, he was the one willing to give it a try and start again, she had already made up her mind and thought the grass was greener elsewhere.. however it's not all it's cracked up to be but she's keeping up appearances and getting married as she says she will never find anyone better. She thought she was fine about him moving on but is now finding it very difficult to see that we are so happy (even with all the other rubbish her and her friends have been throwing at us), and that we are having a baby. 

Her and Dan tried for a baby for quite a while when they were together, and it's hitting her hard as she has recently been diagnosed with diabetes, she already struggled with her health, and now she can't help feeling worse about her chances of having a baby (nothing happened for them... he is now having a baby with someone else.. ergo it must be her).

Dan told her as politely as he could that none of this was our fault, and that it is incredibly unfair to dump her feelings and insecurities about her life on our doorstep... she did agree but we'll see what, if anything, changes. 

I certainly wouldn't be surprised to find out that she now says that Dan went to threaten her or some other such nonsense.... he tape recorded the conversation by the way for insurance (it's awful that it has come to this!)

So we will wait and see.


In baby news, bloating has gone down so much that I now feel smaller than I have in weeks, but tummy feels hard when I press it and I can no longer suck in my stomach. Isn't it strange how we continue to worry - I've had no indication that anything is wrong.. no bleeding, no major cramps, bad nausea and sickness, and yet I still sit and worry that something isn't right. You think it's simply trying to prepare us for a lifetime of worrying about our children?

Boobs are also getting veinier (is that even a word?!!) and nips are starting to darken ever so slightly so things are still changing.


Do you ladies have moments of shock still? Thinking, "oh my... this is it... I'm going to be a mother and there is no going back from it?" It's a great feeling but sometimes massively overwhelming (it's made me cry a few times in the last few days!)


I hope you are well and things are ticking along nicely :)


----------



## Emmyjean

Red, it sounds like at least she was somewhat mature about it...whether it will last or not is yet to be seen!

I know what you mean about the worry never quite going away...I always feel slightly worried when I have good days on the morning sickness. I go from, "Wow, I actually feel fine today!" to "Wait a minute...WHY do I feel fine??" to "Please come back, nausea, please!!!" ;) I think it's the nature of the beast. I never thought I'd enjoy the feeling of wanting to barf, though. Ha.

Kal, that's a great shot...mine are never zoomed in that much. Last u/s, the bean looked like a little gummy bear. And it's cool that you got to see it wiggling around...my tech never holds the wand still enough for me to catch any movement. Was that from an abdominal one, or a vaginal one?


----------



## kalyrra

Red - I hope that her talk with Dan did some good, and doesn't backfire! Keeping my fingers crossed! And I totally do get those moments of... wow... no turning back now! Good to hear the bloat may eventually go away! I bet you're going to be just adorable with a bump, can't wait to see a pic! :thumbup:

Emmy - I had a vaginal ultrasound. Uncomfortable, but I probably got better pictures out of it. :haha: She didn't hold still for overly long either, she had a lot of stuff she was measuring and looking for. That will be my last u/s until probably somewhere between 16 and 20 weeks. 

Hubby and I are officially off work for a week, and going camping. So you won't hear from me at least until Saturday at the earliest. I don't think the campground has internet access/wireless, but it might. *shrug* The nausea has lessened a good bit, thankfully, but I still have the occasional moment. Hoping I make it through camping without any issue! 

So have a fantastic week, ladies!


----------



## Emmyjean

All of mine have been vaginal too...they aren't that bad, but still...I can't wait until we can just stick with the non-invasive one. ;)

Have a great time Kal!


----------



## Redhead84

Hope you have had a lovely time away Kal and are suitably refreshed and re-energised :)

How's things Emmy? 

On my front, I'm extremely stressed and not having much fun at all.

You know I told you ladies that me and my OH were being harassed and the Police refused to do anything about it? Well... we decided to take the decision to drop the complaint on the basis that nothing else happened to harass us. 

We have found out in the last week or so that we have been lied to by the Police on at least 2 occasions, and further that the harassment has continued (we were verbally abused in a pub yesterday evening when we'd gone to support our local beer festival.. or at least Dan did!!)

Fast forward to 10pm last night... 2 coppers at the door wanting to question Dan about a complaint of harassment that has been made against him by the Landlady of the pub from which we were barred in March (we have had no subsequent contact whatsoever)... this Landlady happens to be the sister of the guy harassing us, and one of Dan's exes best mates.... sound a little fishy??? They also told him that he could agree to an interview or be arrested there and then. (though they changed their story when I asked them on what grounds... they didn't have any.. they should know their jobs better).

Well... he has agreed to an interview on Thursday afternoon, for which we have got representation, and we'll see what they have to say.

The only thing they can have done is made stuff up - and they're going to have to be very very careful that we cannot prove we were elsewhere (I have started making a list of dates and times) as they will be perverting the course of justice.

We both didn't sleep very well last night, and I'm a little worried that they have lied and the Police are helping them do it (I have other evidence of the Police's corruption but it's probably not for here). I know them capable of lying as I've already seen fabricated witness statements - I just hope that they've been greedy and we can discredit them and blow them out of the water.

The main thing that concerns me at the moment is that we have absolutely no protection from the authorities here whatsoever.. if I get punched down the street tomorrow... nothing will happen.

I have been looking at houses elsewhere today, and hope we can move asap.

Sorry for the ramble, and apologies if it doesn't make much sense - but I cannot believe the audacity of the Police to effectively come and harass when they refused point blank to do anything about previous and ongoing harassment against us when they have evidence and a confession.


----------



## kalyrra

Hey chicas,

I had a good time on vacation. Any time away from work is good! We kept pretty busy though, and I'm exhausted! lol The morning sickness is almost completely gone. So excited about that! Still dealing with constant constipation issues. :wacko: I didn't eat completely healthy on vacation, and I fully expected to gain a bunch of weight. My clothes fit more snugly than ever... but my weight is exactly what it has been since week 5! 

Red - I'm so sorry you're still dealing with all that junk! I hope you guys can find a place where you'll have peace and good friends. :hugs:

Emmy - how are you doing?


----------



## Emmyjean

Hi there all! Kal, glad to know your vacay went nicely...and hey, glad to hear you ate what you wanted - that's what vacations are for (preggo or NOT, in my opinion!).

Everything is going great for me so far, fingers crossed still. Had my last appointment on Wed of last week, and the doctor picked up the heartbeat with the doppler - 170 beats per minute, right where it should be. I have to confess, he had me listen, but I couldn't really make out what I was listening to, HA! All I could hear was my own heartbeat. My guess is that I DID hear it, I just didn't know that what I was hearing was baby beat and not just white noise. :haha: Nice mother I am already!

Red, hope all is well!


----------



## kalyrra

It's been a bit of a rough week, physically. I think the extreme heat wave had something to do with it... I've never been so completely exhausted! Dealing with morning sickness still, but having some serious issues with light-headedness. Thought I was going to pass out in the shower this morning. Either of you go through that at all? :shrug:

Red, how did that interview go? Keeping my fingers crossed that things work out for you and Dan. :thumbup:

Emmy - lol, when I heard the heartbeat, it reminded me of when a dog sniffs the video camera while you're recording. It had that same sound to it! :haha:


----------



## Redhead84

We had to change it to next Weds to allow representation to attend.

Dan has been assured that he won't be arrested when he arrives.. But we've already been lied to by this particular copper once so we don't necessarily believe him.

Dan and I spent a couple of hours with a criminal solicitor on Weds and we told him everything... He doesn't think they have a case against Dan and it's purely an intimidation exercise, great use of police time huh?!

I'll keep you updated! 

We've has rain rain rain here, but it's very muggy and humid with it, so I know it's hard in heat.. We had a heatwave when I was about 8-9 weeks and it was torture.

We should get to hear baby's heartbeat on Monday.. And I'll get Dan to do a little bump photo too :)


----------



## Emmyjean

Hi girls! Glad everyone is doing well. Kal, that's EXACTLY what it sounded like...ha! And Red, good luck for Wednesday...very soon, it'll all be settled and then you can focus on other things...because there are a few other pressing matters in your life. ;)

This heat has been horrible, but it's broken now and we're enjoying high 70s/low 80s. Let me tell you, it feels like heaven compared to the scorchers we've been having. It didn't do much to help the nausea, I'll say that.

I don't know if it's the cooler weather or what, but my sickness has diminished considerably...if I weren't 11 weeks already I'd probably be freaking out, but I think it's just the mythical promise of the easier 2nd tri starting to make good on itself! Yay!

Can you girls believe how fast this is going by? Wow...!


----------



## Redhead84

We just want this week over Emmy - as you say, other things going on!

It might be the cooler weather helping you out- it's very humid here at the moment and I nearly fainted talking to a neighbour this morning... She had to help me home! I am still feeling a bit of nausea now and then though, hoping I'm not going to be one of the unlucky ones.

Heard baba's heartbeat this morning- took midwife a minute to find it.. Baby was hiding in the corner, I was trying not to show my worry but apparently failed miserably!!! 

It was 150bpm and sounded like a wind turbine going round! 

More bloods tomorrow so that's now winding me up!

25 weeks to go, you're right Emmy, it's flying by!!! 

Take care ladies xx


----------



## Emmyjean

Turns out I should learn to keep quiet when I feel good for a change...not an hour after I posted, the nausea came back to bite me in the butt. Ha! Oh well, easy come easy go, I hope!

I'm also having those stretching cramps everyone talks about...very mild, but also annoying. Doc says it's totally normal and to 'add it to my list'. I asked him how long this list was going to get, and he laughed. Either of you experienced these? They seem to be worse, for some reason, when I'm lying down...which is awesome, because I actually really dislike getting a good night's sleep (hee haw). :sleep:


----------



## Redhead84

I'm getting them quite a lot now, I'd be prepared for them to get worse Emmy.

I'm getting them low down both sides and under my ribs - both normal apparently.

Quad bloods taken today.. So much easier than last time but still a bit of an ordeal.

Midwife we saw this morning was lovely and told me that as things stand there is no reason why I can't have an active/water birth :) 

Got to see the labour suite aswell which was nice, and I feel nice and calm about it today.

I'm still getting sick, so I know your pain Emmy!

How's you Kal?


----------



## Emmyjean

Haha, lovely...but hey, no one ever said pregnancy was fun!

I have a doctor's appointment tomorrow, should be the last one for awhile at least - I'm going to get the blood work done to test for abnormalities, I think I'd just want to know what awaits (if anything, fingers crossed all is well). Then on Saturday, me, hubby, my sister and my mom are going to my mom's office at the hospital so she can scan me herself...she's really excited, and this will be the first time Branden (my hub) is there for a scan. :)

We'll all go to lunch afterwards where I will make my best attempt to order something healthy (but will probably end up with something akin to chicken parmigiana). Should be a fun day!


----------



## kalyrra

Hey ladies,

I'm doing okay. :) The weather here cooled off a bit, but it's supposed to get hot again by the end of the week. My nausea isn't as constant as it was during weeks 6-10, but it's still there on and off. I've been getting some pretty good headaches this week. I'm not sure if it's baby related, or weather related. My acne hasn't gone away, but it's died down a tiny bit. 

Emmy, I do feel a little bit of "stretch" pains here and there. I fully expect them to get worse as we get further along. lol!

My next appt is on Tuesday, and it's supposedly just a physical. Joy. I won't make hubby go to that one! :haha:

So it's like a baby boom around here. As of this past week, I now know of at least 12 people who are pregnant! Crazy. 

I fully expected to have gained at least 10 lbs by now. Oddly, I'm still around the same weight as I have been since week 5. My pants are a bit more snug though. Either of you see any gain/changes? Red, looking forward to seeing a bump picture!!! 

Hope you ladies are having a great week! :thumbup:


----------



## Emmyjean

Hi ladies! Hope you're both doing well!

Kal, yes...the scale says I've lost a bit of weight, but I definitely don't feel like that at ALL. My stomach is definitely bumping out...at 12 weeks I feel like it's early to be showing, but doc says that it's not really. I am wearing ALOT of dresses these days...pants, not so much. I feel that by the time fall/cool weather comes around, I'll just go and pick up some maternity pants to wear through the winter days.

Also, my boobs are getting huge. They were not small to begin with...frankly, that's making me feel even fatter than my stomach is. :( Oh well...that's pregnancy, I guess...

Went and let my mom scan me on Saturday, my sister came - it was such a blast. We laughed and laughed...so glad we did it. It was alot less clinical than at the doctor's, obviously...the baby wasn't really doing anything at first, so my mom mashed on my stomach with the paddle a little and he/she woke up with a vengance. Probably thinking, who the hell is pounding on my house?? Poor little thing, HA!

Anyway, all looks good. And I told work last week...the doc gave me the all clear at my appointment on Wednesday, after he picked up a strong heartbeat at 11w4d. So...now I get to go deal with Monday and try to be productive...but at least people will understand my sleepiness now. ;)


----------



## kalyrra

Had my physical appt today. That was mildly uncomfortable. lol I hate pap smears... :wacko:

Got to hear the heartbeat again though. I always feel better when I do, since I can't feel the little one moving around yet! I was down a lb for today's weigh in, but I'm not concerned... I have plenty to spare! :haha:

More bloods to do this week, not looking forward to that at all. 

Red, how are things with you?


----------



## Emmyjean

Where did my buddies go?? :flower:

Not to be gross, but I've had the runs for the past few days. I don't feel like I have food poisoning, and I don't have any other symptoms of anything else (fever, aches/pains, vomiting, etc), so I'm not really worried about it, but it's annoying. Anyone else have this at all? I think I prefer the constipation...ha!

Hope all is going well with you ladies. I'm already getting antsy to find out the gender...everyone around me keeps saying they are having dreams about one or the other (my mother-in-law, my mom, me, my sister...). It's making me excited to see who is right! So far most guesses are for a girl...which means I probably have a little man in there! :haha:


----------



## kalyrra

I haven't had a problem with the runs except for once, and that was a direct result of me taking some dulcolax to fight the constipation. :haha:

I made it through the 1st trimester without puking... only to do so at work last night.:wacko: I think whatever it was I ate just didn't sit well. 

Emmy - I'm getting a little antsy at finding out what we're having as well! I've had family members claim both as well. Most are thinking girl. I'm still kinda hoping for a boy. We'll see! :shrug:

Thankfully my acne has died down to _almost_ non-existant. Still some breakouts here and there, but NOTHING like it was during 1st Tri. 

Red - how are you, chica?? Haven't heard from you in awhile. :flower:


----------



## Emmyjean

Yeah Red, poke your head in girl!

Kal, I've almost made it through without puking too, but I've been choking lately on my prenatals. They haven't given me any issue the whole time, but in the past few days I've come THIS close to bringing them right back up after taking them. They're just so...big and uncoated...;)

Have a doc's appointment today - the first one my hubby will be accompanying me to. He has to get blood drawn and typed - I'm Rh negative, so if he's positive (which he likely is, based on odds), I get to have needles stuck in my tushy at around 20ish weeks. Fun fun fun!


----------



## Redhead84

Hi Ladies! Sorry I haven't been around for a while, glad to hear you are both well!

I'm getting the dreaded constipation quite badly now :( Not much seems to work but strangely it's not too uncomfortable, just incredibly frustrating.. grr!!!

I don't find out my Rhesus status for another 3 weeks - they didn't get enough of a sample the first time so had to do it again. Luckily my blood volume increasing is helping on that score, but only after they've found a vein, which is still difficult. Good news though is that we had our quad test results back, and that gave us a 1:100,000 outcome - great considering that on my age alone it's about 1:1,000, or average. 

You ladies are so lucky generally with the sickness - I've only just stopped being sick now, and still get waves of nausea but it can't last forever right?! :)

I'm going to be the only one not finding out whether it's a blue baby or a pink baby aren't I?!!! :haha: We've added Samuel to the small possible list of boys names - but nothing will be decided until much later on... though we did say last night that we'll agonise for 20 weeks about a boys name and it'll be a girl, just our luck!

In other news, Dan went for his interview with the Police (or the lying filth as I've taken to calling them), and it was fractious to say the least. Anyway, the upshot is that the people we thought would have to lie to get him in trouble have done so and so we now have to sit and wait to see if he gets a summons for it, which can be up to 6 months.... or neatly.. the end of our pregnancy!! (words can't describe my anger). The hope is that someone more senior looks at it objectively (his solicitor (I can't attend with him as I'm a potential witness and you cannot represent your spouse) said that the officer dealing with it is far too close to it all and isn't looking at it with an open mind... he's decided Dan is guilty and isn't interested in any other story) and sees there is too much doubt to proceed - but we're still left hanging which is annoying.

Interestingly, they haven't tried to get in touch with me yet for a witness statement - which they are obliged to do if investigating.. they've gone to the trouble of getting some pretty thin statements from people who are very much on the periphery of this, but haven't come to speak to me who's in the middle of it all. Could it be that they don't want my statement as it will be counter-alleging against Dan's "victim" and will make it harder for them to proceed??? Not that I'm cynical!!

So for now we just carry on as normal - bump is starting to get bigger (I'm actually wearing a maternity dress for the first time today), but we still haven't taken a photo yet, boo right?! but will do so this week promise! I've a feeling I'm going to get quite big, my mum did but had small babies (5lb my brother and 6lb me) so here's hoping if I do get huge I follow my mum and don't have a monster baby!

Miserable weather here today, so I'm going to cheer myself up with a spot of baby window shopping (still not allowed to buy anything... Dan's orders!)

Catch ya later.. and I promise I won't be AWOL for another 2 weeks :)


----------



## Emmyjean

Red, good for you on the results of the tests - it's nice to be able to breathe that sign of relief. I just had the blood work done yesterday - it's that new procedure that's only been available for a few months. It can tell you with something like 99% accuracy if there are any chromosomal abnormalities, etc. I'll have the results in two weeks or so...I have to say, I'm nervous, but I guess that's normal.

The best thing, though, was that they didn't have to take hubby's blood! Apparently this test is so detailed, that they can determine the baby's blood type by analyzing my own! So they don't need his. Wow.

I'm sure you're so frustrated with the whole police debacle...just hang in there. One way or another, it will be over with one day and in the past...and then you'll have a wonderful blue or pink bundle to move forward with! :)


----------



## kalyrra

Hey girlies!

Just checking in with you. Everything is going well so far here. Still struggling with constipation, but the nausea is lots better. Definitely feeling some stretching/cramping and I can see that I'm starting to grow a little. Not enough to look pregnant, but like I'm getting fat. :haha:

I'm going to have to get some new clothes soon. I'm down to one pair of jeans that fit comfortably right now.


----------



## Emmyjean

I started to show insanely early. The doctor mentioned it too, he said it couldn't be just me eating myself out of house and home because I'm actually DOWN ten pounds since getting pregnant...yippee for me. :dohh: I was getting the 'are you expecting' question at like 10 weeks - when I would tell people my due date they'd seem surprised it was so far away. HA. Great.

So Kal...don't feel bad, my jeans are LONG put to rest. ;)


----------



## Redhead84

I'm starting to get quite a bit bigger now too - I can still wear my jeans but I can't do them up - bump band over the top needed...

Bad day today, painful aching and a few sharp pretty painful twinges throughout the day but it's subsided now thankfully :)

It's getting interesting ladies!!!! :) 

Xx


----------



## kalyrra

How are we feeling, ladies? 

I think my energy is finally starting to come back a little. I definitely started to gain weight this week!! Ahhh!! :wacko: I knew the day would come, but I was hoping it wouldn't be so fast. I've put on at least 2 lbs since _last_ Saturday. *sigh*

I've been getting a lot of sharp twinges around my hips, upper thigh and groin area. Any of you getting something like this?? 
I had my first bad dream last night regarding baby... I dreamed that I went to the bathroom, and I was bleeding all over the place! 

This past Thursday, I put in an application for a new job in my company. It would mean a paycut, but the schedule would be a day shift instead of the 12 hr swing shift I work right now... which would be fantastic! Both hubby and I work the same swing shift, and we won't be able to with a little one. Who'd watch baby from 6 p.m. to 7 a.m.? :shrug:

So, my fingers are crossed that I get an interview!! I probably won't find out if I get one for at least the next week or two. The job posting will be up for at least 2 weeks, so others can apply. Is it horrible to hope no one else is interested? :haha:


----------



## Emmyjean

Kal - nope, I would be seriously hoping that, too! It would be alot easier if you could get that position...it would be (I'm imagining) difficult to find baby care for the hours you and hubs work now. Although there are many night-time workers in the world...it must be available. Probably just less choices. Good luck!

And as for the twinges, YES - usually I get them when I stand up fast, or turn weirdly in my sleep/in my chair at work. Usually on the sides. Doc said they were normal, just stretching pains. :)

So I broke down and went to get a scan in the little place that's in my work building - it was only $35. The exciting outcome is - they were able to tell me that it's a BOY! She said she couldn't tell me she was 100% about it because of their rules, but she said, "I'll say this - I'm 99.999% sure." HA!

Yay! I was kind of hoping for a girl, but you know what? Once I heard 'boy', that all went out the window...I was just so happy. I'll have a son for my firstborn! What a trip! :happydance:


----------



## kalyrra

congrats, Emmy!!! So exciting!! I'd definitely have another scan later to be sure, before you start buying a bunch of blue stuff. :haha: Just to be on the safe side. 

I can't wait to find out what we're having. Then I can start planning and getting stuff ready. I feel so unprepared, I haven't gotten one single baby item. I'm still secretly hoping for a boy first, but like you... either one will have me excited!


----------



## Redhead84

Glad you are both well! 

I'm getting all sorts of twinges and pains now, from shooting pains through my stomach and sides, to a heavy dull feeling on my lower stomach and cervix- I have a feeling that baby is sitting quite low at these times. I'm starting to get a bit of backache now and then too but nothing severe thankfully (time for that yet though!)

I think, think I may have felt baby move/kick for the first time late last night. I was struggling to sleep and was laying the the dark and felt a soft but definite short rumbling.. Almost like wind but not in the usual place I get it (and I get loads!!!!!) and it did feel like it was coming from inside out if that makes sense.

Told Dan this morning and he thinks I could be right.

Scam next Friday so getting anxious to know if everything is ok.

Good to hear about the scan Emmy, glad it's all going well!

Kal, is there no room for negotiation with your employers to make sure you don't work the same shifts? I am not familiar with US employment law.

Keep well ladies, speak soon! Xxx


----------



## kalyrra

Red, 

That's so exciting!! I was wondering if I was feeling something last night. Couldn't decide if I thought it was the little one or not, but it'd be a little early I would think... although I know it depends on where they're sitting!

As far as work, and shifts.... I could probably have work get involved to get me on a different shift. But then my husband and I would never see each other. The jobs we work are required swing shift positions, there's no other way around it. Most of the jobs at the chemical plant are swing shift, because it's a 24 hr operation. 

On the other hand... I managed to land an interview for the day shift position at the other plant for my company! I'm excited, and nervous. It would definitely be a paycut, over 50% :wacko: But it would be a day shift job, so that would help. 
I'm just kind of concerned about when I should mention that I'm pregnant. If I tell them too early, maybe they won't even consider me as an option... and if I wait until I get offered the job (that's IF I get offered the job! lol), then it seems a little low-handed and sneaky of me, ya know? *sigh*

Anyway, keep your fingers crossed. The interview is next Thursday, late afternoon. 

So I've been updating my facebook account with thebump.com's fruit ticker, and it gives a little description of what the baby is up to that particular week. Unfortunately, it says "she", so of course my mother in law took that to mean that we're having a girl. (she's a little on the slow side, due to a serious horse accident that has left her extremely handicapped physically, and maybe slightly mentally but I'm not sure). So she emailed to congratulate us (she emails, as she really can't talk much). 
I definitely had to call them immediately and put her straight before she started emailing all of the family and telling them!! LOL I don't want people rushing out to get pink items when we don't know what we're having yet. :haha:


----------



## kalyrra

How are you, ladies??

Had an appointment today, kinda pointless one at that. They took my blood pressure, weight, and listened to the heartbeat. I waited in the office for almost an hour for that??! lol I did go and get some more blood drawn though.. and scheduled my ultrasound to hopefully find out what we're having! Sept. 5th!! Soo excited to finally know!


----------



## Emmyjean

Hi ladies!

Kal, I've had a couple like that too...blood pressure, weight, heartbeat, pee in a cup and SEE ya! I did have blood drawn yesterday too - for the quad screen, but I actually got my results back last week from the test they ran on me before for defects (trisomy, Tay-Sachs and sickle cell) - it's the new one that's only been around for a few months and is definitive. The good news is - came back totally normal and negative for any problems!

I wasn't high risk, but it was still such a relief!

So I go back in three weeks for my next appointment, and then a week after that for the ultrasound. I keep going back and forth between feeling like it's going by VERY fast, and feeling like I've been pregnant for 98 years. ;)


----------



## Redhead84

Glad to see you are both well ladies!! I've had a couple of routine appointments, but we've always managed to ask loads of questions so it's never been 5 minutes!

I'm getting kicked now - softly but there, and it feels like baby is doing all sorts of somersaults inside - it's a very strange feeling and starting to get more and more definite. 

Scan tomorrow morning, excited and a little nervous - but I've had no problems so far really so hoping things continue on those lines. 

Good news on the blood results Emmy!! :)


----------



## Redhead84

Baby all present and correct, 2 arms, 2 legs etc and wriggling away like a little monster! 

I've got an anterior placenta so that's why it took a while to feel anything, and why I'm still only feeling things low down but it's clear of my cervix so presents no problems :)

Baby's growth in normal range so we're happy as can be.

Still team yellow - we made sure we told the sonographer that we didn't want to know, but she said that she couldn't have told us anyway as the cord was between his or her legs.

One pleased set of parents to be today :)

Will post a pic when we've scanned one in!


----------



## kalyrra

Yay for a good scan, Red!!! So exciting to kow everything is as it should be. 

I think I somehow pinched a nerve in my lower back area. It has almost brought me to the ground a few times. I'm considering going to a chiropractor, but I'm not sure what they can or cannot do with me being in 2nd tri. I've seen where some other pregnant ladies get bad back pain, tailbone pain, etc..so I'm not sure if it's pregnancy related or not. I don't remember doing anything that would have caused it. 

I had my interview yesterday, now it's just a waiting game to hear if I got the position or not. There were at least 3 others who interviewed that I'm aware of. I'm trying to decide if I hope I get it, or if I hope I don't! :haha: Big change, paycut, etc... but good shift, same company. Good and bad in equal parts, so... *shrug* We'll see. 

Emmy, glad to hear the blood tests came back good! I'm still waiting on my results, but it'll be awhile I'm sure. 

We're having issues with our insurance company right now, not paying for anything. Trying to get it all worked out, but it's so frustrating! Medical stuff isn't cheap. 

Hope you ladies have a fantastic weekend!!!


----------



## Emmyjean

Hi ladies! Long time no speak. It's funny, pregnancy - I'm realizing that sometimes it seems like every week something new happens, and then as you move along, it becomes much more...well, nothing new this week! ;)

I AM definitely feeling baby moving around in there now...mostly it's early in the morning, before I get out of bed, and then at night after dinner when hubs and me are sitting on the couch contemplating going to bed at 9pm (like the lame-os we are now, ha!). It's too light for him to feel, although it's really cute because I can tell he really wants to. So I don't make a big show of it or tell him every time I feel something...I figure, I can do that more when he can share in it with us, but it always gives me a little thrill. Heehee.

On another note...we're having trouble with boys' names. I had about seven names I loved had it been a girl...for a boy, it's like I still haven't hit on one I really love. My mom says just pick one, and before you know it, the baby becomes the name and they are one and the same. I guess she would know, ha.

How are you two doing?


----------



## kalyrra

I was beginning to wonder about you guys! 

Things are going pretty well here. I am definitely feeling a little movement here and there. Sometimes I still wonder if it's the baby, or if it's just gas bubbles. I'm sure soon enough, I'll know for sure... when it starts kicking me hard enough to tell! lol :haha:

I finally broke down and bought some maternity clothes. My boobs have probably doubled in size, and now none of my pants fit anymore. I still don't really have a "round" bump, I'm just growing out, and looking like I'm getting fat. lol I've put on about 12 lbs total. *sigh* 

Next Wed. is our scheduled ultrasound to see what gender we're having! Can't wait! :happydance: Hopefully the little one cooperates, and gives us a good shot. 

Emmy, I know what you mean about boy's names! We picked out a girl's name in minutes. We're still going back and forth on names for a boy though... 
For a girl, we're thinking Cadence Grace. Probably call her "Katie" for short. For a boy, the name we've semi-chosen is Landon Michael. Although we have tossed around "Tanner" for a boy as well. I think I prefer Landon though. 

Red, how are you doing? :flower:


----------



## Emmyjean

Oh God, I've been in maternity clothes for a few weeks now...first of all, I got a bunch from recently-pregnant friends so I didn't have to make the decision to BUY any, and secondly - they're just freaking comfortable!! I know I'll miss them when I'm not preggo anymore, I love them!

My boobs definitely don't fit into my bras anymore, THAT I'm going to have to bite the bullet and buy. Oh well, can't win 'em all.

The first time I felt movement, I was sitting in the theater watching The Dark Knight Rises, so maybe I should name him Bruce Wayne. HA! No actually though we talked last night...since neither of us had a boy name already picked out, I'm thinking it might be nice to name him after our fathers. I was alot closer to my dad than he was to his - my dad is seriously one of my heroes. So we agreed that if we do that, my dad's name would come first.

So he would be Richard James. At first I wasn't thinking of Richard as one that I really liked, but the more I think about it...the more I think it's very dignified and strong (and Richie is a cute nickname for a little boy). We shall see!


----------



## Redhead84

Aw lots of movements! Yay!!

I bit the bullet the other day and bought maternity clothes, you're right, they're so comfy! I can still fit in low rise jeans though as long as I don't spend too much time sitting down.

Backache has started to get me a little, but it's not too bad at the moment, let's hope it stays that way! 

We may have Samuel Lawrence if it's a boy but we're nowhere near settled on it yet... Still, 17 more weeks to pick something! 

Feels like it's starting to get closer - I'm getting a bit more nervous if I'm honest, but more excited too :)

Glad you ladies are well :)


----------



## kalyrra

Hello, girlies! :flower: How are we doing? 

Everything going well here so far. Still putting on weight, but I haven't been eating all that healthy in the last week or so... :blush: I need to start walking/exercising!! 

Can't wait til Wednesday! Hoping LO cooperates, and we get a good shot. I'm so excited (and nervous) to find out what we're having! We were going to do a gender reveal party with our families, but figured we would wait until after the scan, just in case they couldn't see anything. Well, now my in-laws have headed to Florida for the next 4-8 weeks, and my own parents will be gone from mid-Sept. to mid-Oct! I don't think I can keep it a secret until they all come back! 

I guess either we'll just tell everyone, or I'll come up with some creative way to announce it. But I was really looking forward to doing a family party. Oh well... :shrug:

What's new with you two? Hope all is going smoothly!! :hugs:


----------



## kalyrra

Well, we had our ultrasound today! The lady said it was the most active baby she has seen in a long time. The little one was wriggling all over the place, took them awhile to get all the shots they needed. Little stinker! 

I'm measuring exactly right on, so that's good. 

Here's our little Squirmy: 

https://i1194.photobucket.com/albums/aa379/ryodanslass/Image02.jpg


----------



## Emmyjean

YAY! Maybe that means he/she won't be lazy and will be doing all his/her own chores soon. ;)

Speaking of...did you find out gender??


----------



## kalyrra

Emmyjean said:


> Speaking of...did you find out gender??

It's a boy!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Redhead84

Wow two boys!! Congrats Kal! 

I tried to put my scan pics up but the way the OH scanned them made them too big for this site - I'm about as technological as Aristotle so can't work out how to change the size but I'll ask him when he gets home. 


I think we're going to have a night-time baby - he/she seems to love kicking me at 1am but is quiet as a mouse at the moment (as I write it starts kicking me... thanks for making me look stupid baby!!! :haha: )

I still haven't put back any of the weight I lost early on - which I am pleased about, but I'm just waiting to start putting it on!

I'm having a few days of feeling quite tired, but trying to get out and do some exercise, swimming is out until I go and find a costume I like that fits!

Glad to hear everything is going well :)


----------



## Emmyjean

Wahoo! Two members of team blue now...Red, you know that means you must be having a girl. ;)

Congrats on all being well! I have my 20 week scan next Wednesday, and that's like the last exciting thing that happens until the actual birthday, HA!

Red - I doubt there will be swimming in my future. ;)


----------



## kalyrra

I was really excited, because I was almost 100% sure I was having a boy, and that's what I wanted for our first! 

We told our parents, and our siblings... haven't told extended family or friends yet. It's driving my grandmother nuts not knowing. Which amuses me. She's "_that_" person in our family, the one who has to know everything about everyone, and gets offended if she's not told something, etc... She keeps saying "our baby" and "I'll be happy if", like _she_ is the one giving birth. I'm trying not to let my hormones get the best of me, but heaven help me, I'm enjoying keeping her in suspense just because I can. :haha:

I have noticed I've been a little more... sensitive? than I usually am during this pregnancy. Things irritate me a little faster, or something that wouldn't normally bother me kinda does. Nothing to extremes, but definitely a little touchy! Like PMS. For months. :dohh:


----------



## Redhead84

I cry at everything Kal... and I mean everything! I ended up crying yesterday as I had one negative thought that spiralled and spiralled until I was fretting about whether Dan would have a car crash on his way back from work... I burst into tears when he walked through the door!

Dan felt the baby kick for the first time last night - as if the baby is learning early it kicked him in the head! He was laying with his head on my tummy and I felt the baby kick a couple of times - on the second one I asked him if he felt it - and he said it was him pinching my leg, and I said "no my tummy" and he said something like "oh, yeah, I felt that..." not realising it was the baby!!!! Men are so cute sometimes... he asked me when we went to bed if it really was the baby!!!!


----------



## Emmyjean

Haha, aww...he was probably thinking about it all night. The tadpole is doing his best Robbie Gould impression in there, but I don't know if hubby could feel it yet from the outside. I always try to lay my hand on there and see if I can feel it from the outside, but it's hard to tell. I don't know how to explain it - it's like I can't gauge whether or not I can, because I'm feeling it anyway...does that make any sense?

Sadly, it's not the crying that's getting me, it's my patience that's taken a hit. :wacko: Not really with my husband (thankfully for him), but I notice it at work. I'm never mean to anyone, but I feel like I have to check myself all the time so I don't come off as brusque.


----------



## kalyrra

I think I suffer from a bit of both! My patience is a LOT shorter, and I get frustrated/irritated easily. Which then makes me cry, cuz I can't stand it. :haha: I'm also a little more paranoid than usual. Hubby and I sometimes end up on opposite shifts, so we'll go a good week without actually seeing each other, even though we're both living in the same house... lol So at night, when he's at work and I'm alone, I get kinda creeped out easier now that I have someone I need to protect. 

I haven't felt movement from the outside really yet... each time I try, all I can feel is the pulse in my fingers/stomach. I'm sure it'll come soon though! I'm definitely feeling a LOT of movement inside! Kinda feels like I swallowed a goldfish. Lots of wriggling!

I think we've pretty much settled on Landon for a first name. Middle name is still up for discussion, but hubby finally heard someone say "Landon" in context the other day, and decided he liked it! Although they spelled theirs "Landyn". Which is cute... but all the strange/crazy spelling is getting out of hand nowadays!! 

Have either of you started purchasing any baby items yet? We haven't.... at all! I've started researching car seats and strollers and all that jazz. I'm not going to go crazy on clothes, since they grow out of them so quickly and I'm sure I'll get plenty from the shower and hand me downs from friends.


----------



## Emmyjean

I like the more traditional spelling personally - Landyn looks more like a girl's name to me for some reason. But that's just me! Plus odd spellings seem like a good idea, but often end up a pain - my husband's name is Branden. The 'en' ending just isn't as common here, and things constantly come back wrong, with "Brandon".

Still going back and forth like crazy on names, we just can't hit on one we like. Maybe Richard after my dad, maybe Samuel or Maxwell...we liked Gabriel but it doesn't really go with our last name. I just get the feeling we're going to have to wait until he pops out and see what HE says about it. Ha!

And Kal, same here...I put my hand on my stomach and all I feel is my raging pulse. Which I guess, technically, is a GOOD thing...:winkwink:


----------



## kalyrra

I made our gender announcement last night. We had called close family to tell them, then posted this on facebook to tell the rest of our friends!

https://www.melodyofgrace.com


----------



## Redhead84

aw how cute!


----------



## Emmyjean

Aww, so great! And I just have to say, I was browsing through your wedding pics while I was in there...I'm sure you've heard this before, but you remind me quite a bit of Maggie Gyllenhaal, Kal. :) That's a compliment.


----------



## Redhead84

I did the same thing Emmy! 

Quiet day today of housework and then watch the Formula 1 (motor-racing if you don't watch it over there), and then make a lamb casserole and a good book - got Dan's 2 year old niece all the coming week so I'm sure that'll keep us busy!

I'm 24 weeks tomorrow... argh! Midwife appointment at 9am, which should be fun since I'm knackered in the morning's at the moment as I'm struggling to sleep.

Have lovely Sunday's ladies!


----------



## kalyrra

Red, how did your appt go? I have one this morning. I'm a little nervous about what my weight gain is going to be, since I haven't been weighing myself at home. 
Enjoy your week with Dan's niece!

Emmy, actually I've never been compared with her before...lol mostly I get compared with Flo from the progressive commercials, although I have no idea why...

Either of you feeling movement really low down? I feel like LO is sticking his foot right into my cervix sometimes - not a very pleasant feeling! Doesn't hurt, just feels hinky! 

Hope you both have a beautiful week!!


----------



## Redhead84

Midwife was fine thanks Kal, heartbeat between 150-160 and changing all the time, apparently that's good as it's brain is working in conjunction with it's body :)

They don't weigh us here - only once at 15 weeks, so I luckily don't have that to worry about too! 

Hope your appointment went well :)


----------



## Emmyjean

I have my big ultrasound tomorrow...we were able to schedule it for early evening, so my husband can come too, which is great. He really wanted to be there for this one. I can't wait to do it, actually...it's like a visit with the little guy. :)

Glad you two are doing well! Kal, I think my placenta is fundal (right at the tippy-top of my uterus) - I don't know if that has anything to do with anything, but I generally feel like the kicks I'm getting are higher up. So maybe? I've heard a wee boot to the cervix isn't a fun feeling though. :wacko:


----------



## Redhead84

Getting kicked in the cervix actually makes me feel sick - no it's not a nice sensation... But it's not forever, and it's still good to know he/she is active :)

Good luck for the scan Emmy!!!!


----------



## kalyrra

Red, I keep telling myself that every time I feel it... it's only temporary, it's only temporary... lol 

I know my little guy is active! I feel it, and every time we get a scan and or my OB listens for a heartbeat, she says he's a very active baby. You can always hear him moving around on the doppler when she checks heartbeat. Heaven help me when this little one starts crawling! :haha:


----------



## Emmyjean

Well the scan went...well, I think? I had the confirmation that all the anatomy looked normal and good from the sonographer, but, I didn't get a chance to talk to the doctor afterwards (my appointment was late and he still had two people to see before he left for the night...I didn't feel like waiting). So I didn't get details...but...I feel good about it. :) Still a little buddy and not a little princess...I walked away with some good profile shots, a shot of the bottom of his foot (which is the cutest one of all, actually), and a shot of his wang with a big arrow that says "BOY". HA!

I HAVE developed a clogged duct or mastitis or something though - my left breast is red, swollen and is killing me right around the nipple area. I wanted to ask the doctor about it yesterday but ended up just going home...I figure I'll try heating pads and loose clothing to see if it'll resolve itself, but it's the pits right now!


----------



## kalyrra

Emmy - how did using the heat work out for you? Did you ever talk to your doctor about it? Hope it got better!! :flower:

Red - how are you doing? 


Things going well here. Made our first "big" baby purchase. Bought a travel system, which consists of a car seat, a base, and a stroller. The seat can be switched between the base in the car, and the stroller, that will come in handy! Bought it from a guy at work for $75.00. Online, they go for anywhere from $150-$300!!

We're going on vacation starting Wednesday, then when we get back we'll be starting kitchen renovations and hopefully get the baby's room painted and all that jazz. Time is going faster than I thought it would!

Hope you ladies are doing well!


----------



## Redhead84

Emmy, I'd go and see someone about that, better to be safe than sorry :)

I'm fine thanks - getting kicked more and more and more, but struggling to stay asleep so I'm quite tired, and unbelievably teary - Dan even sat down and genuinely asked if I was ok last night as everything sets me off.

We've done some baby shopping... finally!!... and have got a cot, a Moses basket, a baby bath, a pram and car seat sorted now - going to look at stealing some clothes from relatives and then just the feeding and other misc stuff to get and then we're pretty much good to go I think.

Oh, and yeah... time is flying for me too!!!


----------



## Emmyjean

Hi ladies! Checking in to see what's new with you!

I got the results from the ultrasound back - everything is normal, doctor says the little guy is growing perfectly, but I have to go back so they can get a clearer picture of the lower spine. :( The sonographer who did the ultrasound signed off on everything as normal, but I guess they send all their tapes to a senior radiologist at Northwestern Hospital for a final sign-off, and he said he wanted a clear shot of the lower spine before he'd complete the file.

My doctor says there's nothing wrong, it's just a technicality for legal reasons - he says the only thing that COULD be wrong is spinabifida, and we already know the baby doesn't have that from the blood test. So it's more annoying than anything, BUT...hey, I'm glad they care about him, you know?

Then in four weeks I'll have the glucose test and the rhogam shot. Fun fun fun! I'm starting to think about checking into the two hospitals I have to choose from for delivery...have you ladies looked into that yet? Hope all is well with you and your soon-to-be bundles! :)


----------



## kalyrra

Hey! 

I'm glad they're being thorough, Emmy! That's better than you being concerned about something and the doctors not listening. =) 

I haven't looked into hospitals yet, but there's one that's a 15 minute drive away, and I would prefer that one over having to drive 1/2 hr to 45 minutes! But will have to check with my insurance and the hospitals themselves. 

My little guy is pretty active. I feel him randomly through the day wiggling around. It's still a mixture of weird and excitement when I feel it. lol 

Red - I'm having a hard time with sleep too! I wake up all the time, can't seem to stay asleep, and just exhausted when it's time to get up. And really crazy weird dreams. 

I bought a crib set and a couple diaper bags this past week. One nice pretty one that looks more like a handbag than a diaper bag for me... and one more masculine looking shoulder bag style one for hubby to use. :haha:

Well, we're ordering pizza and watching a movie tonight... I'm working really hard on not eating like crap, but we're tearing out our kitchen and just got back from vacation... it's hard to actually make healthy stuff! I really don't want to gain a ton of weight that I'll have to lose. My OB/GYN says my weight gain so far is fine... I've put on about 20 lbs or so. Ugh. I've always had a hard time maintaining a healthy weight as it is!! :cry:

Hope you ladies have a great week/weekend!


----------



## kalyrra

How are we doing, ladies?

Just thought I would check in on you. It's a pretty sad day here... my friend Tiffany gave birth to a little baby boy 6 weeks ago, and they lost him today. :cry: A couple days ago, he had to go in to surgery for some stomach issues he developed. Complications occurred, and he ended up in surgery 3 more times. His kidneys stopped functioning correctly and his blood pressure was too low. 

Absolutely breaks my heart into a thousand pieces for her, and at the same time makes me a little nervous. It makes me not want to give birth to my little man... I want him to stay inside so I can protect him. 

On a good note, they put in a little re-sale store about 1/2 hr from me... has tons of baby-children's clothing, swings, cribs, toys, shoes, etc... all previously owned used, but in great condition. I bought like 5 outfits for close to $20! Some of them still had new tags on them. They're selling $15-$20 outfits for mere dollars. Yay!

So how are you girlies? :flower:


----------



## Emmyjean

Oh gosh, that's SO awful. :( Your poor friend...to go through an entire pregnancy and to lose the baby on such a fluke thing, it's got to be so heart wrenching. I hope she finds peace soon.

I think we need to get used to it - birth is just the start. You never stop wanting to be able to protect your kids. You just have to hope that they go through life with an angel on their shoulder, you know? Try to focus on the exciting aspects of everything from birth to college to having their own kids one day...and then you won't be so worried (maybe). ;)

I just got my first piece of baby clothing yesterday - from a vendor I work with. My baby's first onesie is corporate-sponsored! HAHA!


----------



## kalyrra

Just checking in with you ladies!:flower: 

I have my next OB appointment tomorrow. I'm sure I'll be scheduling my glucose screening test. I am NOT looking forward to weighing in, though... so far, she's said my weight has been good. I somehow think she might not say that this time! :wacko:

My weight has been constantly climbing for the last 2-3 weeks. I've been trying to stay active, and not eat horribly, but it's still climbing! If I were closer to my due date, I wouldn't be as concerned, but I still have a long ways to go at this rate! :dohh:

I finally had to go buy a new bra. I went from a 38D to a 40DD! And I have a feeling they're not done growing yet, either... 

Bubs had a few really quiet days this week, but today I felt him moving and squirming around quite a bit when I woke up. I felt better about that! 

How are you ladies?


----------



## Emmyjean

Hi! :)

Let us know how the appointment went Kal! I don't have my next one until the 24th.

My weight has actually stayed the same - like, the exact same. I mean I initially lost some weight, and then climbed back up, and now it's stalled at exactly where I was before I got preg. This actually worries me a little, but the doctor says that it is probably due to a) I'm eating healthier, b) I'm eating more often so my metabolism has improved, c) I had to give up drinking (sad, huh?). I fully expect for this little honeymoon period to be over soon and for the scale to show I'm more than catching up with everyone else. :wacko:

I WILL say - it's getting a little chilly in Chicago already, and none of my coats button comfortably anymore. :( Boo...


----------



## kalyrra

My appt went well. She said my weight was fine. When I questioned her on it, she did admit it was a little higher than the average person, but that different people gain differently. She said that some people manage to only gain 15, some people gain 50. She isn't concerned about it as long as I'm eating healthy and staying active. 

She DID say that my little boy is measuring quite large! Next appointment, if he's still on the high side of the scale, I might get another ultrasound. Ultimately if he ends up being too big, I could be looking at a scheduled c-section. 


I don't have but maybe one or two coats that zip up or button up over my stomach and boobs anymore!! It's getting a bit chilly here too. I have a larger coat I use for work, but I'll have to find a nicer one for church and special stuff for the winter. 

I scheduled out all of my appointments through my due date! I can't believe it's getting closer as quickly as it is! We also scheduled childbirth classes for November. I'm not sure if I'm excited about those or not! :haha:


----------



## Emmyjean

It's going by so fast, isn't it? My mom asked me the other day if I had already registered somewhere for my shower, and I acted like I was still only 8 weeks along and was she crazy? She goes, you only have 15 weeks until that baby's here, my girl. If not less.

Needless to say I had to really ponder that one. HA.

I'm also really starting to think about maternity leave. I don't have a physical job, so my plan is really to work up until the last minute...but the idea of planning to take off a week prior to my due date is tempting, just to get all the odds and ends straighened out before he makes his big entrance. Still...with my luck, if I do that, he'll be two weeks late...and then there goes three weeks of maternity leave with no baby!

Although I'm still not sure what's going to happen anyway...whether I'll go back full-time. It's such a hard thing to think about, you know?


----------



## Redhead84

Sorry I've not been around much! Glad to hear things are going well for you both :)

We've been quite busy moving house (yay!) and trying to get at least a little sorted - we've got most things apart from feeding stuff now - a few more blankets and odds and sods as well and we'll be set.

Baby has 2 or 3 really active days and then settles down for a couple - I've got used to the pattern now, and is measuring right on track.

I turned down the glucose testing, and so far I've been vindicated... urine and blood tests showing no signs of abnormality so I've just saved myself a load of stress with the extra blood tests.

Can't believe I've got 75 days to go - it's really started speeding up now!


----------



## kalyrra

Red! Happy to see you're still doing well! Was starting to wonder about you! :flower:

Nice that you had the option to turn down the glucose testing. I don't think I have an option! :haha: I get to do that Monday morning. Yay. Drink nasty drink, and sit and wait for 2 hrs... :coffee: 

Emmy - I know what you mean about maternity leave! I want to take a few days before hand to make sure everything is ready to go, but if he's late, there goes more maternity leave! I'd like as much leave _after_ as possible. And at this point, I have no idea how work is going to go. We still haven't figured out how we're dealing with our 12 hr swing shift schedules yet. :dohh:


----------



## Emmyjean

Yeah...it's hard because I haven't decided what I'm going to do about work post-baby (ie, whether I'm going back and if so, in what capacity). My husband kind of wants me to stay home for a year (he says childcare expense isn't worth it when I could just stay home and/or work part-time somewhere), but I am not sure I want to do that, so we haven't come to an agreement yet. Plus I HAVE wanted to move on from my company for a couple years now, and this might be the time (or it might be a TERRIBLE time to do it, haha). I could just take a few extra months with baby and in the meantime find something new.

If I end up taking extra time off/making a change or doing something else that involves me not going back, I'm going to be mad that I didn't take that week in advance of the birth...HA!

Anyone else having trouble with their registry? I've been dreading doing this...it all just seems so overwhelming. There are hundreds of strollers alone to choose from, for example...or I downloaded this 'registry checklist', but as I'm going through it it's like...really?? How could an infant NEED all this? And some of it just seems like overkill to me (ie, shopping cart cover? car window shade?).


----------



## kalyrra

Emmyjean said:


> Anyone else having trouble with their registry? I've been dreading doing this...it all just seems so overwhelming. There are hundreds of strollers alone to choose from, for example...or I downloaded this 'registry checklist', but as I'm going through it it's like...really?? How could an infant NEED all this? And some of it just seems like overkill to me (ie, shopping cart cover? car window shade?).

Yes! LOL Due to the fact that most of my friends and family are just as broke as the rest of the state, I figure the large items we'll be picking up ourselves.... stroller, car seat, etc... I won't be registering for clothes, as everyone will probably pick out what they want anyway. Most people probably won't even use the registry to shop from. (besides, I just picked up a TON of used baby clothing for cheap... I'll post a pic when I get it all washed!) 

It might be better just to create a list of items to shop from rather than an actual registry... then people can pick out what they like instead of searching for an exact match to an item! 

I plan on having my shower _after_ my little guy is born, due to the holidays and all the other stressful things going on right now. Plus that way, all the extended family that I never get to see will be able to actually meet the baby at least once. lol 

I'm going to try to ask for things I'll need a bit later as bubs gets bigger/older. Like 3-6 month or 6-12 month clothing (he'll always grow into it) , as well as things he'll use later like children's books, bowls and spoons, toys, baby wipes, diapers, lotions, blankets, bibs, etc... Stuff that adds up, but that I _know_ will get used, versus a bunch of newborn stuff he'll grow out of too quickly. 


I had my glucose tolerance test done yesterday. It wasn't anywhere near as bad as I was expecting it to be, going off all the other posts. The drink tasted like flat orange pop. It wasn't something I would have drank voluntarily, but it didn't make me want to throw up or anything. All the blood drawing was annoying, and sitting there for so long sucked! But I brought a book. All in all, with registration and the test itself, I was at the lab for 3 1/2 hrs! :wacko:


----------



## Emmyjean

Okay, I DID my registering on Saturday with my mom and sister...it was really fun, actually. Took us four hours (which I did NOT expect), but we had some laughs. We didn't go crazy or anything (no furniture, no ten sets of anything), but just the essentials. At least you get 10% off anything people don't get you later on!

The one thing I was wondering was - so bassinets. I am planning to breastfeed (assuming all goes well), so was going to have the baby in the room next to me (not IN the bed, but right up against) because it would stink to have to get up every two hours. They only had one actual bassinet there, and then they had a ton of play yards with the raised mattress thing that I guess people USE as a bassinet? I didn't know people used those things as actual baby beds...my mom seemed surprised too (but then she didn't use a bassinet at all). But then she said it shouldn't matter - it's all the same to the baby, they only are in it for the first few months so it's not like they'll be standing up in it or anything.


----------



## kalyrra

I was thinking of doing a bassinet as well. There's a little store here called "Once Upon a Child" that sells used children/baby clothing, toys, items, etc... and they have a ton of bassinets in there! I had originally thought about just putting the crib in our room for the first several weeks, but I think a bassinet will be so much easier. 

So far, so good here! Had another appt yesterday, and had my tetanus shot updated. Baby is still measuring a little large, but nowhere near the extent he was last time, apparently, so that's good! Managed to only gain about 4 lbs or so since my last appointment, so that was good as well, considering I put on close to 12 between the previous two! :dohh:

We went to our first childbirth classes last night. Learned a few helpful things, and got traumatized by a few others. :haha:

How's everything for you ladies?


----------



## Emmyjean

Haha, yeah...I just went for a huge appointment on Wednesday that lasted forever. I did my glucose test, got my Rhogam shot and also they redid that section of the ultrasound that they didn't get a good shot of last time (all fine). My doc told me that my little guy is measuring slightly large as well...so I guess the red wine I had over that weekend I thought he was a 'blighted ovum' didn't stunt his growth at all. HA! ;) Good to know!

He said he would call me if there was an issue with the glucose test, he should get results back today...so hopefully I won't hear from him! I don't want to have to do the three-hour one...but two of my friends failed and had to do it, so sounds like it's not uncommon...boo!


----------



## Emmyjean

Hi Ladies! Hope all is well...TGIF, haha.

I never got a follow-up call from the doc, so I'm assuming that means I PASSED my glucose test...thank the Lord. I did NOT want to have to do the really long one.

And now I've got a wicked cold - I had just started to get a pretty good taste of the back/rib pain that comes with the third trimester and while I was figuring out how to deal with that (in conjunction with some awful heartburn), I got sick. So now I am honestly getting ZERO sleep! Blah!

On the plus side...I will be better in time for Thanksgiving so WILL be able to taste my dinner. :)


----------



## kalyrra

Awww, sorry you're sick! That's no fun, on top of all the other pregnancy "woes". lol 

I'm not sleeping well at all, just can't get comfortable I guess. My hands and feet are swelling something awful, so that doesn't help either. It pretty much seemed to happen overnight, so I'm hoping it's just normal fluid retention and not blood pressure issues. My blood pressure has been great so far, hoping it stays that way! 

I had to do a urine sample to see if I have a UTI. Really hoping that comes back good as well. 
I'm sooo ready for this to be over, and to be holding my little guy! :flower:


----------



## Redhead84

I'm not sleeping great either - even when knackered I'm wide awake when I try and sleep.

I'm not getting any swelling at all, but my blood pressure was on the very edge of what they're happy with last Friday - I'm having it done again on Weds and if its still high the docs will decide what to do.

Baby measuring 32 at 33+4 so right on track according to midwife, and a nice healthy 140bpm so all good on that score. :)

It's all getting closer isn't it!!!!!


----------



## kalyrra

Red - hope your blood pressure stays normal! Only a month left for you, wow! I can't wait to find out what you guys have. :flower:

Emmy - are you feeling better? Hope so! :hugs:


----------



## Emmyjean

Yep, feeling MUCH better! It was hard not being able to really take anything that I had - my husband was sick at the same time and he was going nuts with the NyQuil/DayQuil and I was really jealous.

Baby is head down as of the last ultrasound and I think he's still that way - it really made me go, WOW, it's coming up fast! Red, you're really close...I can't wait to find out what you're having either! :happydance: Any late instincts on the matter or are you trying not to dwell on it? 

Kal, the novelty of the whole thing has definitely worn thin for me too, haha. There are still things I think I'll miss about being pregnant...but the things I WON'T miss are starting to overrule them!


----------



## Redhead84

I'm not thinking about it to be honest Emmy - but we are both getting more excited to find out and meet little one!

Had a horrid morning of it today. Having moved hospitals, I need more bloods so the blood bank at the hospital know exactly what antibodies I have in case I need a transfusion. Wouldn't normally be a big deal but with my terrible veins and whatnot they are really struggling to get any blood at all as they keep collapsing.

2 different senior midwives tried to get blood today from both arms and my right hand - and all they did was succeed in making me sick (literally) and stressed - obviously not good when my blood pressure is so borderline. They tried about 7 times in all, at which point Dan told them no more and we'd come back another time as all it was doing was hurting me. 

So I have to go back next week now to get a doctor to do it... the only thing worrying me is that in my experience they are worse than nurses at it! I'll be asking to have a word with a consultant if they continue to struggle next week as the worry is they will find it very difficult to find a vein for a drip etc in labour should I need one. One of the midwives mentioned that particular issue today saying that she is going to see if she can get me to as many active birth classes as possible in the next 6 weeks to try and minimise the chances of me needing intervention - it looks like an epidural might be out of the question even before I've even had the chance to know how painful the whole thing is!

Rant number 1 over for today - I have another but I'll have some food first!!!!

Home stretch ladies.. hang in there!!! xx


----------



## Emmyjean

That sounds like a complete pain (literally and figuratively)...sorry you're having to go through that, Red.

If you have to do it without the epidural, you can cross that bridge when you come to it...there are other ways to get through the process besides being medicated and, while more painful, I've had a few friends tell me it's actually more rewarding, for what that's worth. :flower: I'll be thinking of you and hoping that they get the IV situation figured out before that, though!


----------



## kalyrra

I'm so sorry you have to go through that, Red! They have a hard time finding my veins and it usually takes them a few tries to get it, but I've never actually had it fail to the point of not getting any! I hope everything works out for you!

Emmy - yeah, I'm loving being pregnant but so tired of not being able to do what I used to be able to do! And I'm tired of gaining weight, because I know I'm just going to have to lose it all... but I'm enjoying the eating when I feel like it part! :haha:

I'll also miss having little one inside me, even though it still weirds me out when my whole stomach shifts!

I did end up having to take a prescription med to get rid of a yeast infection that showed up in my urine sample. Hopefully that will work like a charm, and be all I have to do!


----------



## Emmyjean

Kal, the stomach jumping around weirds me out too...I'll be sitting on a conference call at work getting all distracted watching my midsection jump! So odd! Cool, yes...but also odd.

I've taken that pill for a yeast infection before - it usually works like a charm (my doc said they prescribe it for infections that are too stubborn for the over the counter meds). Good luck!!


----------



## Redhead84

Blood pressure down to 118/70 today from 133/89 last Friday - all good for now, I just have to try and stay as relaxed as I can basically.

Which might be difficult in the next couple of days - ill give you girls the skinny tomorrow!!


----------



## kalyrra

Redhead84 said:


> Blood pressure down to 118/70 today from 133/89 last Friday - all good for now, I just have to try and stay as relaxed as I can basically.
> 
> Which might be difficult in the next couple of days - ill give you girls the skinny tomorrow!!

 
Great job! :thumbup: Hopefully it's not more small town drama! You've had more than enough of that for 2 lifetimes! 


Last night at childbirth classes we got to take a tour of the L&D unit at the hospital. I hesitate to say it's "really nice", because it's still a hospital.. lol but the rooms are private rooms, and have just about everything you could need inside. A recliner, an extra bed for hubby, a mini-fridge for snacks, a whirlpool tub in the bathroom for during labor... it's like a small hotel room almost. I feel better about it, since hubby has a _really_ hard time with hospitals and feeling ill with being in one from the smells and whatnot. :haha: I was picturing him passing out halfway through!


----------



## Redhead84

Sady it is more small town drama - the Police only want and charged Dan with harassment on the basis of lies, lies an more lies... Court tomorrow for a short hearing and we'll find out finally the extent of what they've made up.

We're not too concerned about defending it, but it's time and hassle that we just don't need.

Glad the tour went well Kal, we haven't been to one class yet, how disorganised!!!! :)


----------



## Emmyjean

I guess I just am too lazy to take the childbirth classes, although I do want to tour the two hospitals I have to choose from for labor/delivery. The only difference is that one has a higher level NICU - but of course that's the one that's farther away. So just need to decide whether I want to go with the closer one and hope there isn't any issue that requires that level of NICU (God forbid), or whether I want to go with the farther one and possibly not even need the NICU!

My hub keeps saying he doesn't want to be in the room, but of course deep down he does. I don't blame these men for being 'eesh' about it...it's not like it's a pretty process (I don't care what anyone says - amazing, yes, beautiful, NO). :) I just keep telling him to stay north of the equator.

Red, what a freaking joke. So crappy that you have to deal with this NOW, of all times. I hope it ends up being as little of a hassle as possible...I'll be thinking of you!


----------



## kalyrra

Well, had another OB appointment today. Apparently I had quite a bit of weight gain since the last appointment, but she kind of chalked it up to the fact that I also am now retaining a lot more fluid, as my legs/feet are swelling pretty badly. 

Had an ultrasound, little guy is head down! I figured he would be a stinker and go breech. lol He's apparently weighing a little over 4 lbs, in the 51% percentile, so good there! 

Red - good grief, haven't they had enough drama to last them a lifetime? I'd move. lol 

Emmy - my hospital doesn't have a NICU... in fact, there's only 1 hospital in the area that does, they cover NICU for about 33 counties! I'll be using the hospital closest to me, about a 15 minute drive. If they have to transport to NICU, then it's about 45 minutes away, but hoping it won't come to that for any reason. 

The childbirth classes are... well, they're educational to an extent. I've learned a few things I didn't know, but most of it I've read just from browsing these forums. Although if I'd never joined this board, I wouldn't have known half of it! I'm glad tonight is our last class though. 

I have so much to do, I can't believe I only have about 8 weeks or so left! Red, you're probably starting to get really antsy about it being over!


----------



## Redhead84

We have our first, and probably only, antenatal class tonight - but we're only going to get to half of it as it's at a really stupid time, 5-8pm.. and most people, including Dan (and me before I stopped) work until at least 5:30pm so it means we're not going to get there until at least half 6... but we'll go to the last half and see what's what. 

Yep Kal, I'm getting a little fed up now with a month to go. I'm struggling a bit more with getting around, particularly getting down to pick things off the floor etc, and it's hard to get comfy to sleep but it's not too bad in the scheme of things. We finally ordered the pram and car seat on Tuesday, it's being delivered next week and the cot will be up in the next week too I imagine. Few more bits needed, muslins, a few blankets, nappies etc but we're nearly ready, physically if maybe not mentally! 

I haven't written a birth plan yet, but have been thinking about it, and haven't started packing a hospital bag but I guess I'll have to start doing all these things and get used to the idea that it's all coming round quite quickly now! 


On the other stuff - well, what a load of nonsense it all is. The prosecutors have so clearly only been given one side of the story. The complainant... what an abhorrent individual she is... has made up a series of "events" where Dan apparently walked past and said things to her but she hasn't put times AND dates with them... usually either or. The fact is, is that she's made them up, and can't be too specific because she can't risk us being able to prove that we weren't there at the time. For instance, one of these events goes something like this... "at 11:05am, I didn't write down the exact date, but it was about 3 weeks ago.. Dan etc etc etc". A defence is being put together by us with everything we can get our hands on to disprove things (phone records, bank statements etc) and I've instructed a very very senior barrister to deal with the trial (should it get that far). 

It's an utter pain, but I keep telling Dan that all we have to do is tell the truth (we also have a couple of independent witnesses whereas she only has her brother and sister) and they all have to lie - and it's a lot harder to stand scrutiny when you're lying on the stand. It'll all get sorted, and we'll go and gloat, but in the meantime we've got much more exciting things to think about :)

You ladies well?


----------



## Emmyjean

Well as far as I've ever known, if you don't have details and specific instances/times (and credible witnesses), then it's all just hearsay and very hard to prove. So I'm sure everything will work out, but it's a fat pain in the butt in the meantime - which is maybe the only thing they really want to do in the first place. Just focus on the important stuff as much as possible...life is good right now, otherwise, right? :)

I'm really struggling right now with the work question, as my date approaches. I know I don't want to quit working, but...I really, REALLY don't want to work at my current company anymore, or continue doing what I'm doing. I've been here seven years, and I've wanted to find something else for the past two at least. I'm just not learning anything anymore, the environment is stagnant, etc...and I can't tell if this baby/maternity leave should be regarded as a Godsend and the fork in the road that I need to take to get OUT, or if this is the worst possible time to even think about disrupting anything else about my life. :shrug:

Sorry for the mini vent. I'm just so torn, thinking about it takes up most of my time...it's seriously preventing me from thinking about all the other aspects of this baby coming (exciting and scary both) that I should be pondering right now.


----------



## kalyrra

How's things going with your "drama queens" issue, Red? 

Emmy - I totally understand your vent about work! I am torn as well. I actually enjoy my job, I just hate the schedule and I would love to be a SAHM - except I like making money too... just living off my husband's pay would make me feel like I wasn't contributing somehow. lol

Either way, we're going to have to figure something out with our schedules, as we both work the same crazy shift work, so finding someone to stay with LO is going to be tough. My mother volunteered to babysit him for most of our day shifts, but midnight shifts and when she needs a day off... what then? 

Physically, not doing too bad. Retaining tons of fluid/swelling like a balloon, and carpal tunnel are my main issues. A few other minor discomforts here and there, typical.... soreness/back aches, can't bend over to put on shoes, etc... but compared to the issues some ladies have, my pregnancy isn't too bad!

I will be _very _happy to start diet/exercise and losing all this extra weight I seem to have gained. I've managed to maintain the last 2 weeks or so, hoping that I stay this weight for the remainder of my pregnancy. I'm tired of how I look!!


----------



## Emmyjean

Kal, I hear you about the physical stuff too. Honestly, I too feel like this pregnancy hasn't been all that bad compared to some other ladies' - but there are little things that make me SO excited to get my body back.

The back aches are persistent...and if it's not the back, it's rib pain. Anyone else with this? Right under my boobs, my ribs are just constantly hurting. I don't know if it's because I'm using those muscles in overcompensating for my sore back (when getting up from the couch or whatever), or if it's just one of those things, but ouch! Also, anyone else have pain across the skin of their bump that feels like a bad sunburn? My doctor says it's hormones/stretching skin, but it's seriously just in ONE spot. I've been using olive oil, which helps.

One more thing and then I'm done, ha: where do you ladies sit on the stretch mark issue? I thought I wasn't getting any, but I discovered last night that I DO have a few - they're just on the underside of my bump where I can't see them! Darn.


----------



## Redhead84

I've got a few on the underside too, but nothing much... Yet!! 

I can't wait to get back to the gym,and wear all re clothes that have been say looking forlorn in my wardrobe :(

I've started to put together my hospital bag today, it doesn't seem to have much in it yet, but I'm sure I'll be able to put together some serious bulk! (My sister in law took 6 bags with her!!!!)

I'm officially full-term today - really can't wait to get it all done now - fed up, bored and uncomfortable. I went to my niece's christening yesterday and after leaving in floods of tears I was aching all over by the end of the day - I didn't get up until midday today and that's not like me at all!! 

21 days left, please be a little early baby!!!


----------



## Emmyjean

Wow, full term...I can't believe it, it just seems like it went by so fast (and other times it feels like I've been pregnant forever). So full term is 37 weeks, isn't it? I'll be making a little wish to Santa that you go early, Red...it would be nice to get it all over and done with!

Are you nervous about labor/delivery? I have to say that I'm NOT, but I've still got about six weeks...and something tells me I just haven't really thought hard about it. But for some reason, I just figure...it's going to happen, and it's going to go how it goes...I have a good doctor, am delivering at a good hospital...no point stressing out or dreading it.


----------



## kalyrra

Congrats on being full term, Red! You're almost there! Wow, can't wait to find out what you're having! Crossing my fingers you go a little early as well. :thumbup:

Emmy, I have the same thing with my ribs especially under my boobs. I figured it was from the weight of my boobs pushing against me when I sit.... plus, I'm still wearing bras that have an underwire, and I thought maybe that might be contributing. I do have a really sore spot on my upper left rib area though that I'm not sure why it hurts... lol 

No "new" stretch marks that I've noticed. I've got some really light old ones from when I was really overweight, then lost it all for my wedding. I was wondering if I would just restretch in my skin or if I'll get new ones. So far, I haven't seen any of the dark reddish purple stretch marks that a lot of women get, so crossing my fingers that I don't! My belly button never popped either, although it's getting perilously close! :haha: There are _some_ benefits to having been a little pudgy. lol


My doc wrote me a note to take to work, requesting that I be taken off until post-partum. I'm hoping the HR/medical department lets me off under short term disability so I get paid for it! Still lots of swelling/fluid retention, and the carpal tunnel is driving me crazy! Having a difficult time sleeping because of it, and can't get comfy. lol 

My mom is coming over today to help me put together the crib and bookshelf for LO's room. Carpet was put in on Monday, and I cleaned the carpet last night so it could be dry in time for today. Can't wait for it to come together!

Wow, didn't mean to write a novel! :haha:

Hope you ladies have a fantastic day! :flower:


----------



## Emmyjean

Kal, it's so funny - I mentioned the rib pain to my doctor last time I was there and he said it's probably because they're being used as a foot rest. He said that every time he's checked over the past few appointments, the baby has been basically in the same position. He said the feet are probably always jutted up under the ribs on that side, and that's why it's ONLY that side that hurts. Says it's common. Crazy stuff!

My belly button hasn't popped out either...it was especially cavernous to begin with (I have a REALLY deep belly button normally, HA), so it's definitely shallower...but I don't know if it'll ever pop out completely. I hope not, I hate having anything touch it - clothes, people, whatever.

How did it go with the note from your doc? Was HR good about it?


----------



## kalyrra

Still waiting on HR to put me on short term... However because I have a dr note, I can't go to work until they hear otherwise, so I have to use my sick time right now...then if necessary, my leftover vacation time - which will suck if it gets that far because I was saving it for next year. Hoping they decide what to do with me before I run out of sick time!


----------



## kalyrra

Well, I've been denied short term disability, so back to work I go! that sucks... I was really looking forward to being off! I guess they decided that as long as I could move around when I needed to, and elevate my feet that I could medically still work. Why did the doctor write me a note off if she wasn't going to back it up?? :shrug:


----------



## Emmyjean

I honestly don't know how that works. I think it's hard to get the disability leave approved unless you really are physically incapable of working and will remain that way for a longer amount of time than your regular sick days would cover. Most places are more like, "Okay, you being uncomfortable is not the same as being disabled...get to work." So the doctor can try and see if the note will be enough, but they can't tell them you are physically unable to work if you're not. Sucks though it does! Sorry Kal!


----------



## Redhead84

Sorry about that Kal - not much longer to go though!!! 

Had my usual midwife appointment today and my blood pressure was raised and so got sent to the hospital - got Dan to come and get me and in we went.

After 3 BP measurements and half an hour of monitoring they were perfectly happy that the baby is fine and happy and interestingly my last BP reading was 113/65 which midwife at hospital said was slightly on the low side!! 

Reassured that they don't believe there's a problem with my BP, midwife said if it was a problem it wouldn't have settled like it did, and that baby is active and happy in there so all good :)

Still not engaged yet, but hovering around the brim of my pelvis apparently so could be at any time - nearly ready for Christmas and hoping for a nice quiet day, just the two of us, before life changes forever!! (Yikes!)

I'm of back to bed now.. Got up as couldn't sleep, but being beaten up something rotten by baby so don't know if it'll work!

Have a good day ladies :)


----------



## kalyrra

How can time go by so stinkin' quickly, and yet crawl at the same time? :shrug: You're almost to your due date, Red!! How are you feeling? I can't wait to find out what you're having, I bet you're so excited to know as well! Glad your BP issue worked itself out. Keep us updated!

I'm doing fairly well, even with being back at work. I swell 3 times worse on the days that I work than the days I don't, even though I try to keep my feet up when I'm sitting, and I try to move around when I can. Just can't find a happy medium. My biggest issue is the carpal tunnel though. It's gotten to the point where my right hand is pretty much useless for a better part of the day. The left isn't too bad thankfully! Really annoying when I can't write, or open a bag of candy though :haha:

I can't wait to get rid of all the excess fluid I'm holding. The other major annoyance I can't wait to be rid of is the acne!! It went away during 2nd Tri, and came back with a vengeance in 3rd Tri. It's mostly along my ear/hairline and jaw area. *sigh* Gotta love hormones! 

I need to get a hospital bag packed up and ready to go. I'm getting excited about meeting our little guy! A little nervous, and trying to enjoy our last days together without kids, but starting to look forward to having him around. 


I hope you ladies have a very Merry Christmas!! 
:xmas8::xmas9::xmas6:


----------



## Emmyjean

Red, wow! EDD tomorrow already...that's crazy. I can't wait to find out whether that cookie you've been baking needs pink or blue frosting. :)

Kal, I am with you on the acne. It's only just been in the last couple of weeks that I've really noticed it...mostly on my chin. Just when you're feeling your biggest, swollenest and unwieldiest - in come the zits! Nice!


----------



## Redhead84

Apparently shouting "get out" to the baby doesn't work! 

Still waiting, an no real signs of anything happening at all yet so I think it might be a while longer yet :(


----------



## kalyrra

Redhead84 said:


> Apparently shouting "get out" to the baby doesn't work!
> 
> Still waiting, an no real signs of anything happening at all yet so I think it might be a while longer yet :(

They don't listen to eviction notices, eh? I hope baby gets a wriggle on! Meanwhile, enjoy your last few days without him/her! Will cross my fingers that things start happening, and it goes quickly and hopefully with minimal pain! Keep us updated if you can! I know getting on the forum will not be your priority at that point... :haha:


----------



## Emmyjean

What?? Not a priority? I thought she said she was going to take her iPad into the delivery room with her and do real-time updates during pushing! :haha:

It's so funny, trying to enjoy the last days of your life without kids - because in the end, until you HAVE them, you're not really sure which experiences and moments you should be enjoying the most, ha. Probably anything that involves quiet. Also, don't you wish that for these last couple of weeks, you could somehow borrow your old body? It would make trying to enjoy these moments (sleeping soundly, sex, eating without severe heartburn or whatever you are going to do) MUCH easier!!


----------



## Redhead84

I've just informed Dan we're having an early night... ;)

His reply was "you can't just use me for sex to go into labour"... My response... "oh yes I can!!" :haha:

I'll keep you ladies as updated as I can :)

Hope you're both feeling ok


----------



## Emmyjean

Hey...tell him that's how he got you into this mess, now that's how he's going to help get you OUT of it!


----------



## kalyrra

Redhead84 said:


> I've just informed Dan we're having an early night... ;)
> 
> His reply was "you can't just use me for sex to go into labour"... My response... "oh yes I can!!" :haha:
> 
> Hope you're both feeling ok

 
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Redhead84

Still no baby - not even a hint of anything happening, apart from being very leaky downstairs (sorry!!) 

I've got a Brazilian wax booked for tomorrow too so I'm hoping I'll be ok for that, not a vanity thing really, just a precaution if I end up needing surgery I'd prefer to be all sorted down there already :haha:

How are you girls feeling?


----------



## kalyrra

Aww, Red. Were your dates accurate, or is baby just being a stinker? 

Feeling okay here... Mostly uncomfortable, and puffed up like a balloon...lol packed most of my hospital stuff and baby's stuff so it's ready to go just in case. 

At my appt last Wed, I was 70% effaced and 2 cm dilated. I know it doesn't really mean anything but at least I know things are working the way they should so far! Baby has his head snugly in my pelvis...kinda uncomfy when I sit. Heh

How are you ladies?


----------



## Redhead84

My dates are about as accurate as they can be - I'm like clockwork when it comes to my cycle so baby is just being stubborn like its dad!

I'm bored, big, my knees have had enough of carrying the extra weight and I'm generally fed up, but it can't go on much longer. 

Starting to get a little antsy about the possibility of being induced... I know at the end if we're all ok then it doesn't matter, but I'll feel a little cheated if I don't get to go into labour on my own if you know what I mean??? 

Kal, I've luckily managed to avoid the swelling and puffiness for the most part so I can't imagine how it is but I bet it's no fun! Not long to go for any of us though! 

Xx


----------



## Emmyjean

I haven't had any big-time swelling either, but there's still plenty of time for that...my friend didn't get any until she was in her last two weeks and then all of a sudden she looked and felt like the Michelin Man. Hang in there Kal! It all goes away when baby is outta there!

I have my baby shower today, and have yet to figure out a place to put everything until we get the carpet laid down in the baby's room. HA! Talk about last minute. But it already feels like there's baby stuff stuck everywhere...turn the corner, you trip on a bouncy seat...open a door and there's a swing...reach onto a shelf and there's the breast pump. :)

Red, I hope you start feeling those telltale twinges soon! I'm a little nervous about that...there's so much twinging going on down there that I feel like it'll be hard to tell when they are THOSE twinges. ;) But maybe not...!


----------



## kalyrra

Still nothing yet, Red? Baby must want to be a 2013 baby! 

Michelin Man... What a perfect description of how I look/feel! :haha: hubby was a little weirded out by the fact that if you press a thumb down into my leg, the perfect thumb shaped imprint stays there forever! 

Officially full term!! Yay! :happydance: little guy, feel free to come any time now!


----------



## Redhead84

Nope, nothing at all - I've got a horrible feeling I'm going to go 2 weeks over :(

I feel crap, really under the weather mentally. - I've spent most of today in bed or on the sofa crying and feeling sorry for myself, none of which is going to be helping to bring on labour - doesn't help that the weather is awful so can't even get out of the house for some air.

Rant over - I'll be feeling better tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## kalyrra

Awwww!!! :hugs: Any natural ways to bring on labor?


----------



## Emmyjean

The old tricks I've always heard work are spicy food (Mexican, curries, etc), exercise (nothing to strenuous, of course), and sex. Whether or not these actually work, who knows? I guess it's worth a shot...nothing wrong with a nice curry, a brisk walk and some fun between the sheets (except for the heartburn, the fatigue and lack of flexibility/energy - ha).


----------



## kalyrra

Well, my little Landon Michael arrived yesterday at 10:47 a.m.! 37+5, can you believe that? 

My water broke at 3 a.m... I woke up and shifted, and felt quite a bit of discharge, so got up to use the bathroom and clean up a bit. As soon as I stood, I felt a small rush of fluid. I made it to the bathroom and leaked some more...lol put a big pad on, hubby woke up and I took a shower, called L&D and made it in around 6 a.m. I was 4 cm dilated, 80% effaced and -1 engaged. They put me in a room, I walked the halls for awhile, contractions were pretty uncomfy. By 8 a.m, hadn't progressed, so they started me on pitocin. Then the contractions started hard! I went to 9 1/2 cm by 10:30. I had just decided I wanted some pain meds, and the doc said I could start pushing, so no time for them. 

4 or 5 pushes, 1 tear, and an episiotomy later, he was born!! 6 lbs, 5 oz and 18 in long. Will post a pic soon!


----------



## Redhead84

Congratulations!!!! Can't wait to see a pic!

I'm going to go and cry in a corner somewhere, it looks like baby doesn't want to make an exit and am heading for an induction :(


----------



## Emmyjean

WOW Kal! Congrats!! I came on here to see if Red had gone and got surprised. :) Sounds like things went relatively smoothly - pitocin, yes, but at least it did its job! So excited for you...be sure to keep us updated (when you have time, ha ha) on how the first couple of weeks go with Landon!

Red, take heart - it can't go on forever. If you need to be induced then so be it, but either way, you only have a little time left to deal with being pregnant (I know a week can seem like forever when you're playing the waiting game, but hopefully it'll go quickly for you).


----------



## Redhead84

Well maybe God heard me.. I'm finally in early labour... Contractions every 6 mins or so for about 25-30 seconds... Had my show and delivery suite have said to sit tight and go in when they're 3-4 minutes apart and lasting about a minute... 

Excited, and just a little bit terrified!!


----------



## Emmyjean

Oooo! I just happened to check in - SO exciting! Can't wait to find out how it goes/what you're having!!

Oh man...both my bump buddies are going to be moms, and I will still be sitting here all fat and preggo by my lonesome. ;)


----------



## kalyrra

Yay Red! Can't wait to hear! 

Hang in there, Emmy... Don't feel rushed, although I totally understand! Enjoy the last bit. I kind of miss it a little!


----------



## Emmyjean

Kal, tell us about it while we wait for Red! :) Was Landon born with a lot of hair? How has he been so far - fussy, good? Are you breastfeeding, and how's that going so far...did you have trouble with latching and all that stuff?


----------



## Redhead84

Three boys! 

Sebastièn Peter was born at 1:50pm yesterday after a 29 hour labour and eventually a forceps delivery as he wasn't quite facing the right way and got stuck with half his head out - I only had gas and air to cope, it was painful to say the least!

He was 7lb 1 and is lovely - if very sleepy and tired and not wanting to feed... Doesn't help I have absolutely nothing to give him.. Not even colostrum coming through at the moment :(

It's 03:47am here so I'm going to try and get an hour of shut eye at last.

:)


----------



## Emmyjean

CONGRATS!!! That's so great! Wow, we all ended up with little boys...it's funny to think about when we were first starting this thread, talking about HCG levels and morning sickness, and here we all are with our boys (well...almost...I'll get there sooner or later, haha). Seems like yesterday and forever ago, all at once. I bet Dan is happy with his son!

Only gas and air, huh? You are a hero! I'm sure having a big baby head stuck in your birth canal isn't fun with no epidural. That's okay, years from now, you can hold it over his head to get him to do his chores (take out that trash...you owe me!!). ;)


----------



## kalyrra

Congrats, Red!! So excited for you! It does hurt, doesn't it? It's nice you get gas/air, they don't offer that here in the U.S. Although in retrospect, it probably doesn't help much for that amount of pain. 

Emmy - he has blonde hair, not a ton like some babies but he's not bald either. He hasn't been too bad, fussy during the night if he's not being held. Having a hard time getting him to sleep in his bassinet for that reason. He's out like a light all day though. Breastfeeding....ouch is all I can say!! It feels like I'm sticking a hot curling iron on my nipples when he latches on. Can't wait until they toughen up. I haven't had too much difficulty with the latching, although sometimes it takes him a few minutes to settle down enough to latch. 

My milk is finally in...that hurts too. Darn kids! Lol

Had his first doc appointment, all is well. He might be eating too much at a time, making him kinda gassy and therefore fussy. At night, of course. I think I get about 3 hrs of sleep, mostly in 20 minute spurts.


----------



## Redhead84

Seb has blonde hair too but so did I when I was young and ended up redhead so think that'll probably happen to him as Dan is dark.

Home from the hospital this afternoon - slowly, very slowly finding our feet.

I'm in a lot of discomfort from the episiotomy, which was an emergency so pretty brutal, but is do it all again for him.. It'll heal, and Kal, you're right, gas and air is a nice distraction but its all it is.. It doesn't do much for the pain at all.

We wanted to breastfeed but Seb is a very slow starter feeding wise and seemingly just not that interested - consequently he wasn't latching or trying very hard which wasn't helping me produce.. This made me more and more stressed which halts production too and so last night Dan and I made the decision to save my sanity and bottle feed him which was never plan A but you do what's best and this is for us.

He's slightly disinterested even with the bottle so it's going to be an interesting war with him! One thing he does like doing is sleeping though, he's flat out in his basket at the moment :)

Can't wait to see how you get on Emmy - not too much longer and we can all start with the tips for each other with the babies!!!!!!!


----------



## Emmyjean

I know I can't wait either! I feel so left out! :)

I wonder if mine will have a carrot top. My dad was a redhead (until he lost his hair, haha). He secretly is hoping yes, I think!

Sounds like you guys are doing well so far, making informed, good choices - good luck with the breastfeeding Kal, I know it DOES get easier. And Red, don't worry about it. That happened to my mom - and she never did breastfeed, and it's all good. Sometimes plans change!

Glad I have someone to turn to for tips on either feeding method, ha! I'll keep you guys updated...keep posting stories, it'll help pass the time!!! HA!


----------



## kalyrra

Red, so sorry your plan A didn't work out for feeding, but don't let anyone make you feel bad about it! Sometimes things like that happen, and there's nothing you can do about it, so you adjust accordingly. I have to admit, if it wasn't for the fact that breastfeeding is the healthiest option, I would probably cave and formula feed. But I'm going to try to stick it out for Landon's sake. 

Good luck on the recovery. I am just now starting to be able to move around without too much pain. I hated it when I heard the doctor say (while I was pushing), "I'm going to have to cut her to make room for the baby". But at the time, I just wanted him out! :blush: He had to stitch up both the episiotomy and the 2nd degree tear I had internally. I progressed too quickly to allow it to stretch out, I guess. 

Did the hospital give you anything like witch hazel pads or the such? Sitting on an ice pack helps... if they didn't give you some, you can make your own... just stick a regular pad soaked in water in a plastic baggy and put it in the freezer. Then wrap them in a paper towel or gauze pad. I have about 10 of them made up, and they really helped with the swelling/discomfort. Motrin helps too! 

Emmy, are you taking notes? :haha:

Here's my little guy! 

https://i1194.photobucket.com/albums/aa379/ryodanslass/Landon1_zpseb23b9d9-1_zps31285456.jpg


----------



## Emmyjean

Oh he's gorgeous!! Such clear skin, at least in that picture. I'm sure he doesn't always look THAT peaceful, but hey...capture the moments, right? :flower:

Taking notes, ha. I'm printing this stuff out!!


----------



## Redhead84

Sebastien Peter Olley :)))
 



Attached Files:







photo (4).JPG
File size: 48.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Emmyjean

Awwww...so cute. I don't know what your husband looks like, but I'm gonna say he looks like you anyway. :flower:


----------



## Redhead84

Everyone actually thinks he looks like Dan, but with my nose - he's definitely got his father's appetite - he's up on his birthweight already and has put on 5oz since Sunday, the little fatty!! (Daddy is as skinny as a rake though, I don't know where it all goes!!)

How you feeling Emmy?


----------



## kalyrra

What a doll, Red! How are you feeling? How are you adjusting? 

Emmy, how are YOU doing? ;)


----------



## Emmyjean

Just waiting to join your 'I've had my baby!' club, haha! Took a fall the other day so had to go get a non-stress test - so silly in the end, I wasn't even bruised, but I guess they have to make sure. Baby is all good, 7 lb 8oz is the current estimate, so we shall see!

How do you guys feel, body-wise? Is it the relief I imagine, or do you still feel a lot of the same discomfort that you had during pregnancy? I can't wait...


----------



## kalyrra

Glad you're okay, Emmy!

Relief...hahaha! Yes, there is relief from most of the pregnancy symptoms, but you are trading them out for a new set. :haha: the bleeding, and pain down there for the first week or so sucks. The lack of sleep is difficult too. 

It's been 2 weeks now, and my swelling is finally going down. Breastfeeding sucks (no pun intended). I managed to develop mastitis, so on antibiotics for that. I've managed to drop about 30 lbs though! Only 20 more to go, since I gained about 50... Horrible! 

A little stressed right now, found out my job position has been eliminated. I have the option of either a lower position with a 50% paycut, or being laid off with a severance package. Unfortunately, hubby might end up in the same position. Don't know what to do. The timing sucks.


----------



## Emmyjean

Kal, that stinks...SUCH bad timing. Keep us updated on what happens with your husband's job - are you leaning towards one or the other? And how long do you have to decide between the two options? I remember getting a similar deal from my employer when they laid me off (they later hired me back, same employer I have now) - I took the severence. Do you know the details, would it be a good package or just so-so?

I wonder how this works with FMLA - do you get FMLA leave with your employer? I don't know how they could eliminate your position while you're on paid maternity leave...that seems sheisty.

Anyway...hope all is well otherwise, try not to let it interfere too much with enjoying your first weeks with your little one.


----------



## kalyrra

Any updates, Emmy? How are you doing?


----------



## Redhead84

Yes Emmy, any news?! Hope you're ok.

Kal, how you getting on? We're going through a little growth spurt here so we have a very grumpy boy and a very tired mummy.

Took him swimming last week though and he likes the water so all good :)

Will post more pics soon, he's growing up fast and has fat little cheeks :)


----------



## Emmyjean

Ha, yes...sorry, I have been meaning to come on and update. :)

Samuel Richard was born on Tuesday, 2/5, VERY early in the morning via c-section. The labor lasted two days during which I was dilating fast, then I wasn't at all, and the pitocin levels were constantly being adjusted and etc. They had broken my water early on though, so finally when the epidural started to wear off and I began to run a fever, they said it would have to be surgery. BUT...by that time, I was so exhausted, I didn't even mind. I don't think I would have had it in me to push him out anyway - he came out 9 lbs, 8 oz, 22 inches. Big boy!
 
Since then we've been figuring it out together...breastfeeding is kind of a drag, my nipples are killing me. BUT, c'est la vie!

So...are we starting a 'First-Time Mom Survival Thread' - the Baby Mine Bump Buddy Sequel? ;)
 



Attached Files:







sam.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Redhead84

Congratulations mummy!! He's gorgeous! 

How you feeling? Healing ok? 

I reckon a new thread is needed, but where to put it? Maybe also time to exchange some email addresses so we can keep in touch and give each other some moral support on our journeys?

We're still having some lovely crying fits just when we want to go to bed - but I'm proud of myself that I'm no longer going to pieces every time he cries.

Xx


----------



## Emmyjean

Well or we can just keep posting here - doesn't really matter, does it? I think exchanging emails would be great too. I'll PM you guys with mine!

Feeling good, recovery-wise...surprisingly fast recovery, actually, based on what I'd always heard about c-sections. I'm not sore anymore...well, my incision site isn't sore anymore. My nipples are another story. Breastfeeding has been very hard so far - my nipples are cracked, bleeding and raw, and every time he latches on, I feel like crying. I'm so close to giving up and just saying, screw it, I'm doing bottle feeding...people around me don't like that attitude, but it's affecting my mood. Kal, I know you said something similar about your experience...has it gotten any better?

Sorry, don't mean to come on here and just complain, ha. I just think I am struggling through a classic case of the baby blues...either of you ladies felt this? I feel like I wish I could go back in time and be pregnant for another couple weeks, because I feel I didn't enjoy my freedom as much as I should have. Sitting here all day with the baby is really making me sad...not that I don't love him to pieces, but I wish I could just drop him off somewhere and spend an afternoon to myself. And it's only been a week! I feel bad because I'm kind of a weepy mess when Branden comes home from work, I'm just so a) glad to see him, and b) sad that we can't just decide to go out to dinner or something, which is what would normally happen if one of us had a bad day. I'm sad about not being able to do that even if I have no interest in going out to dinner, HA! Just the fact that the option is pretty much gone is enough.

My mom says it's totally nomal, she went through it with me and it goes away in a couple of weeks. The breastfeeders I know say the same thing about the nipple soreness. I hope they're all right!!

ANYWAY...again, sorry for the whiny post. Obviously I'm ecstatic with Sammy...I just want to get past these difficulties so I can enjoy him thoroughly. :)


----------



## Redhead84

I've had a similar experience Emmy so don't worry - Dan even suggested I go see someone a couple of weeks ago because I was crying for no apparent reason, I couldn't sleep and was struggling to get to grips with coping with Seb crying etc.. Even though tis just what babies do sometimes. It's getting better though and I'm now staying much calmer when he cries, which is a lot at the moment, and having less teary moments - but I can't lie, they are still there.

The main issue I've been havin is huge huge anxiety and worry about something happening to him.. I constantly check on him, my mind wanders and kicks into worst case scenario all the time and I'm finding it quite debilitating. I'm hoping its the lack of sleep.. Which is making me crazy I'm sure. The other night for instance, I fed him and put him back in his basket.. I went back to sleep but my mind somehow blanked out me putting him in his Moses basket... Cue me waking bout an hour later in a blind panic not knowing where he was - I looked over the side of the bed fully expecting to see him face down on the floor! It was only out of desperation that I glanced in his basket.. All the while telling myself that it was pointless as I knew he wouldn't be there... Low and behold he was fine and fast asleep. Sleep deprivation does funny things to you!

I'm sure it'll get better Emmy, but if it doesn't, or you feel you're not coping.. Ask for help. I'm going to mention my issues to my doc on Tuesday - it can't hurt to share the load (for which we're always here too!)

Grouchy baby needs me so must go.. Will PM my email later on :) 

Xx


----------



## kalyrra

Emmy, congrats, he's adorable!!!

Yes, breast feeding gets better. mine started to improve around week 5, once my nipples started to heal. Are you using lanolin cream? Put it on after every feed, it helps. Make sure your latch is correct, it makes a huge difference. Don't be afraid to try different positions. I started with the traditional cradle hold, but once my nipples started splitting on the sides (due to bad latch), I had to switch to the football hold for a few weeks until they healed. Now I go back and forth with different holds so I don't get too sore in one position. 

Trust me, it sucks now, but it will get better. There were nights I cried every time I fed him because I was so tired, and it hurt like hell. I still get kinda depressed when I feed him, because it seems like that's all I ever do anymore. I'd love to have one night of uninterrupted sleep! 

Do you have a pump?  It might help to pump a couple feeds, and give him the milk with a bottle. I did that with Landon, still do every once in awhile. It gives my nipples a break, and it's faster. Not to mention, I can tell how much he's eating that way too. 

Hang in there. Take it 24 hrs at a time, otherwise you'll go mad. It'll be better before you know it! 


Baby blues... I'm right there with you two on that. And I agree, I think the sleep deprivation has a lot to do with it!


----------



## Emmyjean

Thanks Kal - I actually switched to formula. My let down reflex was basically non-existent, partially because the pain was thwarting it (and I got mastitis too...awful awful) and God knows why else. I really felt awful about it at first, because I really was committed to bfing (and in fact, when the doctor suggested the switch, I had no idea even how to prepare a bottle or what to do), but it's for the best I guess. Now he's alot happier, because he's actually getting something to eat. We were two VERY frustrated people for a minute there, and it wasn't exactly good for the bonding and/or easing those baby blues.

I am glad I'm not the only one going through the blues...I will say that in the past couple of days it's gotten alot better. I seriously don't think I've ever felt so lonely, and all I could think was...and this is only the first week?? I cried alot. Finally my Dad came over and forced me to pack him up, put him in the car and we went for a milkshake...I was so relieved to be out in the sun (despite the cold, which isn't helping the cabin fever either) and so grateful that he cared so much and seemed to understand that I literally wept my way through my milkshake while Dad held Sam. That was a turning point. :)

It's still very scary - a HUGE change - but I'm starting to get over the fleeting 'my life is over' gloom. ;)

Glad your nipples are better, Kal...good for you for sticking it out, I guess you're a stronger woman than I am! Red, hope all is well with you too!


----------



## Emmyjean

Oh and just quickly Red regarding crying - it's really hard to handle sometimes, because I honestly don't really think there's much you can do about newborn crying. They can't soothe themselves and they aren't old enough yet to really be able to be distracted by a toy or anything...about the only thing that works for Sam is his pacifier, and we try not to overuse it. Plus, often if he's too overwrought, he won't take it anyway.

Hang in there! I found I was sitting around all day waiting for him to cry, and it was preventing me from doing other things...and it was pointless because he IS going to cry eventually. So why dread it? Ahh...the joys of new motherhood...good thing they're so CUTE. ;)


----------

